# 2008 Spring Snow Goose Migration Reports



## nodakoutdoors.com

*The Official 2008 Spring Snow Goose Migration Reports*

Well it's that time of year again where we track the snow geese up the flyways in route to their nesting grounds. It's a little earlier this year since I've been talking to so many gearing up for the start of February down south.

The 2007 Snow Goose Migration Reports have over 118K views - so this is a highly read report service and it depends on everyone working together to provide accurate, useful information.

*PLEASE KEEP THIS THREAD FOR SNOW GOOSE REPORTS ONLY. * If you want to talk about something other than a snow goose report, please start a new one. _Any posts taking the reports off course will be removed_, I hope everyone understands that it's needed to keep this for what it's intended. All posts will be moved out of the reports forum without warning.

If it wasn't for the recent cold snap, the snow geese would be way ahead of schedule as of right now. However, there is some mild weather in the forecast so there should be a lot of shifting back into IL and MO. There has been a good amount of snows between Texas and Kansas in the Central Flyway. Things will change when the weather warms.

If you'd like to track reports from the states, here are some links below:

Link to the Most Accurate Snow Map:
Snow Map

*Kansas Snow Goose Migration Reports* - Click Here
*Missouri Snow Goose Migration Reports* - Click Here
*Arkansas Snow Goose Migration Reports* - Click Here
*Oklahoma Snow Goose Migration Reports* - Click Here
*Nebraska Snow Goose Migration Reports* - Click Here
*Nebraska Snow Goose Hunting Zones* - Click Here
*South Dakota Snow Goose Migration Reports* - Click Here
*North Dakota Snow Goose Migration Reports* - Click Here

The states still not available (if anyone is aware of them coming up - please post up):
Kentucky Snow Goose Migration Reports
Illinois Snow Goose Migration Reports
Texas Snow Goose Migration Reports
Louisiana Snow Goose Migration Reports
Iowa Snow Goose Migration Reports

Dont' forget to checkout the 2007 Spring Goose Reports!

Click Here to See the 2006 Snow Goose Reports

Good luck this spring and remember to hunt safe and respect other hunters.










Check out the great deals Nodak Outdoors offers on Sillosocks!

Sillosock Goose Decoys

Check out our snow goose Ecaller CDs:

Snow Goose CDs

Check out dozens and dozens of articles and how-to's on snow goose hunting in the Goose Hunting Section at Nodak Outdoors.


----------



## Madison

I heard they were stacked up about 2500 miles south of us right now :lol:


----------



## jkern

Got a report yesterday that abunch of little Canadas were moving up from the South into Central NE with alittle bit of "salt" mixed in. :wink:


----------



## Happy Hunter

I saw a flock of about 150-200 near Platte City, MO on my way back from Cabela's on Sunday. It was a beautiful day in the 60's with a south breeze and I was getting pretty excited. Now the highs are back in the teens and a cold north wind. I'm sure those snows turned around and headed back south. I'd say about 3 weeks they'll make it up here. At least a few I hope.


----------



## mudhunter

A fellow hunter said his kids saw some at York Nebr. yesterday. I didn't see em myself, just was I was told.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Looks like a lot of snow is hitting Missouri and the surrounding region. The good thing is it will melt quick. JD and PJ are down hunting the southern end tonight....lucky ######s. :lol:

The spring season is officially on down south, good luck boys.


----------



## takem1

Hunted the opener and did pretty well. Had about 4-6 inches of snow last night and the birds headed further south once again. Suppose to be 60 degrees here on Monday and we should finally start to see some migrators. Just so everyone knows, we have been hunting local geese that stayed in our area basically all of duck season and haven't seen any migrators as of yet.


----------



## Happy Hunter

We're starting to see a few flocks around Squaw Creek. No huge movment, but a few have came into the area. They're not venturing very far to feed. We're suppose to have 1-3 inches of snow tomorrow with temp about 30, but the rest of the week shows highs in the mid to upper 30's and little to no precip. We have minimal snow cover now with just the drifts remaining. It's about that time. Plenty of winter left though. I hope to see some flying here in the next week or two.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Heard there's been some birds that came up the W. end of Nebraska flyway. Jamestown Res. in Kansas has been reporting birds moving through since last week.


----------



## takem1

As of the 1st of Feb. the Con. Agent I spoke to said southern arkansas has as many geese there right now as any of them can remember ever seeing. Had a big push of birds yesterday and even more today


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

New snowline pushed alot of the birds back. The central flyway is kind of stalling but the Miss. should be taking shape in the next week, depending on the weather.


----------



## fowl_play

heading down to eastern oklahoma next friday (22nd) hopefully the guys and i can stack a few!


----------



## meabadboy

While traveling east from western Mo - my father said he saw several large flocks of snows/blues in the fields from 50 miles west to just west of Sikeston Mo on Tuesday 5, 2008


----------



## Cudda25

Headin down Burns Hunting Club on the 9th to hunt snow geese all day. Its right across from cape girardeau and inbetween there and carbdondale, illionis i guess by Olive Branch, Illinois...im hopin we can nail the hell out of them its supposed to be a little windy but 43 and sun and clouds!!


----------



## bluegoose18

Great map


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

30000-40000 at Jeffrey Energy Center, 20000 at Milford.

Sounds like a few have made it into kansas.


----------



## KS George

Small flocks trickling into southern KS, all matures, Wed, Feb 6. Managed a cow sneak on some mixed in with Canadas. Took 6 SB's and 1 Canada. Already made some great jerky from the old tough ones and will make some goose steaks this weekend. I'm looking for many more migrators this weekend with temps near 60 and a big south wind.

KS George


----------



## OhioGooseBuster

KS George, I have never heard of a "Goose Steak"? I have made plenty of jerky. Can you give me the detail on the steak?

Thanks,


----------



## IOWAFOWLER

KS George your able to still kill Canada's?

I have heard there moving into Mizzo just North of Kansas City, Lots of movement today with some real high flyers.


----------



## Duckhuntrgeese

I know guys that have shot snows east and south of Kansas City. SE corner of MO is starting to pick up. Will still be a week or two until MO really gets hot. A friend said there is still a lot of ice but its starting to look thin. Out in Jersey today and shot a 3 man limit of honkers with lots of migrators flying north to breed. Good number of honkers, brant, and mallards moving north. Also saw 4 snows.


----------



## C BROWNDUCK

they were flying last night over columbia, every time i stuck my head outside to listen i was hearing them.......


----------



## KS George

The Canada season in KS runs until Feb 17. Speck season reopened today, 2/9 and runs thru the 17th; SB's runs clear thru April 30 with the conservation season starting Feb 18th. Saw a few more SB's mixed with Canada's again today, still careless....took the Canadas.

Goose steaks--The old tough ones, that seem to dull the knife when fileting off the breast meat, are saved for jerky. The younger, more tender/less tough filets are soaked in plain water overnight in the frig then sliced thin, no more than 1/2 inch. I tenderize them with a mallet, better to over do it than to underdo it. Season with Cavender's, paprika, fresh ground pepper, cajun--whatever you like and then make a sauce. We use orange marmalade, or red currant jelly with a tablespoon of liquid smoke in a sauce pan and melt it until liquid. Spoon that over the seasoned steaks and bake them for 20 minutes on a pizza pan or cookie sheet at 300 degrees. Check them at 12 minutes and again at 15 min--NEVER overcook them or they WILL be chewy. Better a little rare than well done. When in doubt, take them out. If weather permits, use the grill and check them often. Save some of the sauce for using on the side as well. My wife loves them and she doesn't even like dark meat until we used this receipe. Works for whole duck filets also.

KS George


----------



## OhioGooseBuster

KS George I will tell you that my mouth was watering as I read how you make the goose steak. I have copied your reply and will be making some steaks this next week as I am about to make up a huge batch of goose jerky for our upcoming snow goose hunt in Mound City. That brings up a question, anyone have trouble with taking jerky on a flight? Didn't know if the FAA would hassle me about it.

Thanks again George and keep smackin em!

Jamie-Ohio


----------



## Uncle Fuzzy

Shh! about that jerky. A fellow who I believe tald me about getting busted at the border for unidentified waterfowl in the form of snow goose sausage. He thought it was pretty cheap as the substance in question was really food, but it was easier to pay the $175 that go back to fight it.


----------



## OhioGooseBuster

Thanks Fuzzy and yet, I am not planning on leaving the country. I was only concerned about flying in the states on a commercial flight and someone hassle me about the large bulk of jerky I plan to take for my upcoming snow goose hunt. Maybe it is not that big of a deal but if they try and confiscate it as contraband I would be bummed hunting without it!!


----------



## KS George

Lots of folks take food onto airplanes these days since the airline offerings are so pitiful. I doubt you have any trouble. Just tell them it's for snacks from a grocery store and don't identify it as wild game in case the person in security is a PETA fan. Some airline folks love to give grief to hunters. Nearly lost a rifle on the way to Montana once because the women there deliberately gave us incorrect instructions at check-in so the firearms wouldn't make it on the plane.

KS George


----------



## Duckhuntrgeese

Here is a migration report and a brief answer to the airline questions. Just got off the phone w/ friends and snows are still south but a few more have trickled into SE and SW MO, IL, and KS. They shot 3 yesterday and 11 the day before SE. A few more birds in the Kansas City area but no big migration yet. As for Airline rules, I fly every week and have licenses all across the US and Canada (9 States) this year so I hope this clarifies things for people. Airline rules: Guns need to be unloaded in a hard sided, locked case, with your ammo in a separate case. Ammo cannot be in the same case. Ammo needs to be in its original box, no mixing of shells, and less then 50lbs. You can carry on goose jerky but I would suggest just saying it is beef jerky so you don't have to have the TSA agent call his supervisor to verify that yes indeed you can bring it on the plane. I have flown Sun Country, Continental, and NWA and as long as you follow these rules you will be fine.


----------



## OhioGooseBuster

Thank you both KS George and DuckHuntrGoose for the information regarding the jerky. I am taking BEEF Jerky(wink wink) as I would have never thought about some PETA freak making my trip a nightmare!!
Also thanks DuckHuntr for the airline information regarding the firearms/ammunition regulations and the migration report. I am flying Skybus into Kansas City and they are telling me 200 rounds maximum and can weigh no more than 11 lbs. I just want to be sure I have covered everything before my trip out to Mound City to shoot those white devils!!

Thanks again!


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

> *PLEASE KEEP THIS THREAD FOR SNOW GOOSE REPORTS ONLY. * If you want to talk about something other than a snow goose report, please start a new one. _Any posts taking the reports off course will be removed_, I hope everyone understands that it's needed to keep this for what it's intended. All posts will be moved out of the reports forum without warning.


----------



## KS George

More on topic--I was just outside watching lines of SB's heading north over SE KS, under the clouds, low, but not low enough to bother with. They seemed determined to get north.Still icing up on everything but the geese didn't seem to mind. Water still mostly open but the ground is covered with an inch or more of sleet/ice with more predicted to accumulate until dark today.

KS George


----------



## Brad Harris

Birds came threw all day saturday to only turn around and head back south last night. 4-5inches of ice on the ground right now. Southeast Kansas


----------



## takem1

Major ice storm throughout missouri and southern illinois. Birds pushed further south once again. Going to go today and put a couple hundred miles on and see what it looks like. This has been a very strange spring thus far. Snow, ice, and 70 degree temps all about a week and a half apart. :roll:


----------



## KS George

The SB's are stacking up in SE KS today, lots of snow/sleet on the ground but the geese are staying around on the slowly thawing green wheat. Thousands of Canadas with them too. Not sure how to approach them in the AM. Barely sunny at sundown today, lows in the teens tonight. I might try to set up on them first thing in the AM. I use 2 Canada full bodies, 3-4 snow silos and 6-8 speck silos. Minimal sets do the best it seems. I've done the best with 2 Canadas full bodies only. I use a cow silo also and it seems to be almost unfair. I drop the silo at 15-20 yards and the hand loaded heavy shot is devasting at short ranges up to 80 yards. The cow works really great and it's practically unfair. I could bag them with a long handled butterfly net if I wanted to. I get too excited at about 25 yards and drop the cow silo and start blasting. The old geese are too tough but I have about 40 lbs of goose jerky in the frig for the crappie trips coming up real soon.

Heads up NOdak. NEB boys, it won't be long now....

KS George


----------



## KS George

SB's still stacking up in SEKS. Lots of dark geese with them too. Might set up on them in the early AM--specks starting to show up as well. The Neb and SD guys might get ready for the weekend. they seemed determined to get north all day today.

Ks George

Any of you Texas boys on the network???


----------



## takem1

Ended up driving a couple hours south of where we've been hunting and very few geese are around. Reports of a ton of geese still in southern arkansas and even louisiana


----------



## titleistpro2

any ideas of where these snow geese are? We're supposed to be on a guided snow goose hunt in Mound City this Saturday, but it sounds like we might get rerouted to the southern part of the state?

Just curious what the latest is from some of you missourians / trackers.

thanks, Matt.


----------



## Happy Hunter

I can tell you where they are not. They are not around Mound City right now.  Possibly by the weekend we may see a few around but nothing yet. I did see a large string of Canadas yesterday flying over the river about 20 minutes north of Mound City which is the first group of geese I've seen at all up here in weeks or months. This next week it's supposed to warm up a little and hopefully we'll see some decent numbers in the area then.


----------



## Happy Hunter

I also forgot to mention that we still have about 95% snow cover and temps have been in the single digits at night and around 20-25 during the days for a while now. Ice on ponds and such is super thick around here too.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Today's Snow Map (Keep in mind the Dakotas are getting snow right now):


----------



## OhioGooseBuster

Happy Hunter and Chris. Thanks for the updates, especially the update regarding Mound City as I am sure there are many, many hunters lined up and ready to head that way in the next 2 to 3 weeks and any information you can provide is most helpful.

The white devils have to push North soon and I am gonna be part of the welcoming committee that greets them when they get there!! Just some pent up anger! :******:

Jamie-Ohio


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Nothing you or the outfitters can do concerning the weather but move. You never know, if it gets above 40 degrees for many days straight there will be sheetwater and the geese will be back.

Looking at the long-term forecast, there should be birds showing up in good numbers by the following weekend.


----------



## KS George

South winds around 25-30 most of the night and all day today, temps in the high 50's yesterday and today in SE KS. All the snow/sleet is melted. Specks and more Canada's showing up yesterday, hitting the green wheat, fewer SB's around today. Big northern front coming yet again tonight might stall them out again for this weekend. We can still take specks and Canadas until the 17th in KS.

KS George


----------



## Happy Hunter

Anybody know why Arkansas hasn't posted a "weekly" update on their migration page since January 23rd? That's where the birds are now according to mulitple forums, you'd think they'd have a lot of news to report.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Don't know if any of you believe the weather forecasts, but according to weather.com and accuweather, the next 10-15 days doesn't look too good for movement into Nebraska or northern Missouri. Highs fluctuating from the upper 20's to near 40, but mostly low to mid 30's for the entire outlook with snow showers mixed in. Kansas should start seeing some birds as their highs are supposed to be in the 40's for almost the whole forecast period.

Tonight and tomorrow, parts of eastern NE, northern MO, eastern KS, and Iowa have Winter Weather and Winter Storm Warnings for up to one foot of snow.


----------



## Goose Guy350

For those with interests in NW MO, they received 3-5 inches of snow from around Fillmore north. If the weatherman is correct its going to be this coming weekend if not later before anything worth setting up on shows up.


----------



## Pete

Ran into a lot of birds Thursday - Saturday morning in central Missouri. Left because of the forecasted heavy rain. These were tough front edge birds - 2 of us only managed 13. Would not finish - 450 sillosocks and 200 custom windsocks. Regardless, it was fun to finally be out!


----------



## Goatnose

Happy Hunter said:


> Anybody know why Arkansas hasn't posted a "weekly" update on their migration page since January 23rd? That's where the birds are now according to mulitple forums, you'd think they'd have a lot of news to report.[/quote
> Stuttgart, Ar.
> Maybe took a couple of Lousiana Blues this weekend, only call them Lousianna Blues because of their behavior. Otherwise good numbers of Snows remain and getting pretty(their weight and plumage) and fatter by the day. Meet a group from Georgia and a group from New York. The Georgia group was top gun fror the weekend however the New York Group could shoot like nobody's business. The Georgia boys and a lady took 35, 47 and 26 for the three days.


----------



## grizzly204

Have a snow goose hunt booked with an outfitter on Feb. 23 around Mound City. Live in the Kansas City area and we just got nasty wet snow today. Have a friend who lives in St. Joseph and he got the same. Looks like the extended forecast for Mound City is very cold for the next week. Are there any birds in that area.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Birds still holding around Smithville, MO despite the snow. I was "quoted" around 300K but that's hearsay.


----------



## OhioGooseBuster

I heard the same thing today regarding birds at Smithville and yet, I have not heard anything regarding the number of birds there.


----------



## IOWAFOWLER

Have a contact not far from smithville, sounds more along the ines of 80k not 300k from what he said. Also said they had 20k or so that never left so they are very educated.


----------



## orrghead16

grizzly204 said:


> Have a snow goose hunt booked with an outfitter on Feb. 23 around Mound City. Live in the Kansas City area and we just got nasty wet snow today. Have a friend who lives in St. Joseph and he got the same. Looks like the extended forecast for Mound City is very cold for the next week. Are there any birds in that area.


Drove by and around squaw today for a few hours. Solid ice block with a very good layer of snow in the surrounding fields. Not a snow goose to be seen anywhere near it. Pray for warmer temps or else there might be a very limited number of snow geese around...


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Snow line is opening up. Not looking to see really warm temps anytime soon though.

Current map:


----------



## Goose Guy350

I think the 300K Smithville report is a bit inflated. Just what I've heard though


----------



## Ridge Nelson

300k on smithville is definatley high, Id say 100k is even pushing it... Planning on hunting the area tomorrow. Will have a report tomorrow evening.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I got the word from a guide hunting the area. I don't think he was saying 300K on Smithville Res. itself...maybe the area?

Anywho, with any report....take it with a grain of salt.

No snow geese flying over Vegas tonight...that's all I can report personally. 8) Just a lot of smoke, lights, and fake breasts.


----------



## Ridge Nelson

Maybe a few more in the area but most everything is froze over. We drove around for a good part of the day trying to find birds and other than 2 ponds (that were packed with canadas) Smithville Res. is the only open water. Ill have a little better count from today.

Ridge


----------



## Happy Hunter

In far NW Missouri up around Mound City & Craig we didn't get near as much snow as they did around St. Joe. I have a friend I hunt with that lives down in Savannah which is only an hour south. He had about 6 inches of snow on Saturday night. All we had up here was a good dusting. We were down to about 75% snow cover and now about 80% I'd say. Hopeing we get rid of a little snow this week and hunting will be worth the effort this weekend. As of now, it doesn't look promising though. I think the theory of global warming is looking more rediculous every day. "Average temp" days around here have been few and far between for quite a while now, let a lone above average.


----------



## KS George

Out walking this AM after sunup and heard first, then watched, V after V of snows passing over very high from the SE, maybe some Arkansas migrators. When they passed over Elk City Reservoir and Big Hill reservoir in SE KS, they turned NW. If I had to guess, they were skirting the snow line in NE KS and NW MO and heading for north central KS, maybe even the Rainwater Basin by this afternoon. They passed over a big group feeding on the green wheat that I've been watching for 5-6 days and were not interested at all in stopping to eat. They stretched from horizon to horizon. It was great to see 'em. Hopefully they are the vanguard.

KS George


----------



## quackstacker

Could MO be bypassed with the snowline where it is? IF the above info is correct it could be a split migration, with birds waiting to get into Mound city and lead edge birds heading into NE


----------



## outside

They will not wait for Squaw Creek to thaw if it gets late enough AND they can find another route which usually is up through NE. If we can get get just enough warm weather to melt snow in the fields so we have sheet water that's all we need. Frozen ponds will not keep them from pushing north.


----------



## Cudda25

couple weekends ago when me and a few other buddies went to hunt horseshoe lake in southern illinois they didn't have **** compared to what was there earlier in the week. our guide was telling us earlier that week horseshoe lake was holding about 50-60 thousand birds and the guys that went and hunted earlier that week killed 31 in one day. he thinks they ahve started migratin early...it may be the truth goin around springfield, il there were tons of snows/blues/specks/canadians


----------



## justund223

got a report that some are hitting the basins not too many though and their sticking to river


----------



## skatehartman

O.K. Here is the skinny in the Reainwater Basin in Nebraska. There is nothing. We are all getting nervous because of what happened last year. Our season consisted of two good weekends. The birds were so far behind that they pressed through us. They blew by Squaw Creek and came right over the top of us into the Southern part of SD, Yankton area. We still have ten inches of ice and the forecast isn't looking very promising. I have been keepin close tabs on what everyone has been saying as to where the bulk of the numbers are. If what everyone is saying is true, and that the birds are still in Arkansas, that puts them a week and a half to two weeks out from NE. In the whole scheme of things, this puts the birds two weeks behind in migration time. This is similar to what happened last year. We have no snow cover. That is the only good news that we have. But the low is supposed to be like 6 degrees tonight and worse on Wednesday. A brief warmup for the weekend is what is being said but it has to be significant or we won't lose any ice that the basin needs to get rid of. I apologize if it seems like I have been rambling. For us smaller outfitting operations, this friggen weather sux. So, to end all of the rambling, I have a couple of quick questions. 1. What has anyone heard about the birds in the southern part of Kansas?? The last that I had seen there was a few starting to work their way into Kansas but that was before the cold snap. 2. How much ice does SD have? If we are still this cold here, the maybe they will hold here a little longer if there isn't any open water up there, maybe.

Concerned in Nebraska.


----------



## bigquackattack

Huron, SD has five days over freezing forecast for the next two weeks. The highest temp is 40. Aberdeen has three days as warm as 35 (my daughter goes to college there and doesn't like the cold poor girl once again I can say I told you so) Yankton has six days over freezing forecast for the next 15 days and the warmest one is 42. Looks like the will still be ice fishing during baseball season up there. As bad as it is looking in Nebraska, SoDak looks even worse for thawing out.


----------



## jkern

skatehartman said:


> O.K. Here is the skinny in the Reainwater Basin in Nebraska. There is nothing. We are all getting nervous because of what happened last year. Our season consisted of two good weekends. The birds were so far behind that they pressed through us. They blew by Squaw Creek and came right over the top of us into the Southern part of SD, Yankton area. We still have ten inches of ice and the forecast isn't looking very promising. I have been keepin close tabs on what everyone has been saying as to where the bulk of the numbers are. If what everyone is saying is true, and that the birds are still in Arkansas, that puts them a week and a half to two weeks out from NE. In the whole scheme of things, this puts the birds two weeks behind in migration time. This is similar to what happened last year. We have no snow cover. That is the only good news that we have. But the low is supposed to be like 6 degrees tonight and worse on Wednesday. A brief warmup for the weekend is what is being said but it has to be significant or we won't lose any ice that the basin needs to get rid of. I apologize if it seems like I have been rambling. For us smaller outfitting operations, this friggen weather sux. So, to end all of the rambling, I have a couple of quick questions. 1. What has anyone heard about the birds in the southern part of Kansas?? The last that I had seen there was a few starting to work their way into Kansas but that was before the cold snap. 2. How much ice does SD have? If we are still this cold here, the maybe they will hold here a little longer if there isn't any open water up there, maybe.
> 
> Concerned in Nebraska.


Pretty sure you must have hunted a different rainwater basins than I did last year. :lol:

I agree things are abit behind right now. When they get behind those geese in Ar can make the trip to the basins in 1 day. No different than they do in the fall. Once they get the chance they will make big moves instead of short hops. Towards the end of this week COULD be big...alot more factors come into play other than just weather.

The crazy thing is, I have had quite afew reports of geese moving through SE Nebraska today headed towards the basins...and it was cold as hell in Nebraska today. I dont know if they stopped in the basins or kept going to the river. Pumps are running now at acouple marshes which will open them up. The way things are looking right now with that snow line NW MO can really get hosed with these early flights.


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling

Nobody get excited, the weather will change 20 times before now and then, happens every year, I still think things will be on scedule!


----------



## sdrookie

SD has lots of ice and making more as we speak. Single digit highs today. We also have snow cover which translates into sheet water which translates into roosting snow geese. Most of our geese were gone last spring before the traditional roosts even thawed. We had square miles of sheet water. No matter what its about to bust loose! Get ready.


----------



## SDwaterfowler

Certainly no shortage of ice and snow here in Sioux Falls. Been riding 4wheeler on the river all winter and last weekend was the most frozen the river has been all year. Low of -15 degrees tonight. 10 day forecast with only 1 day above freezing and that is right at 33 degrees. But really all it takes is a couple 35-40 degree days and there will be sheet water to roost on and open fields.


----------



## ghostbuster

so has anyone been shooting any snows?


----------



## Double Cluck

Agree, lots of ice in SD. Tons of pickups still on the lakes fishing. Prayin for a warmup!


----------



## skatehartman

Well, that is the best news that I have heard all week. I know that we are expecting things to warm up this weekend and maybe even into next week. The next couple of days are going to be colder than hell but generally I think that the outlook is good. I have heard of reports of small bunches of birds entering the basin. I guess the reason for all of my concern is that my main pit isn't pumped and I am not sure how much ice I have. I talked to some of the guys that were 4-wheeling (atv's) on it a couple weeks ago and they said that they wouldn't trust it this week. I would like to know what people have been hearing for ice thickness reports in the Fairbury, Ne region. With all of the screwy days, 40 today an -10 tomorrow (exaggeration), the ice is layered with melted spots in the middle. Nothing a good shower of rain and a 45 degree day wouldn't cure but I am just curious what is being said because I REALLY don't want to set up in the fields again this year.


----------



## cenilwtrfwlr

Has any one seen or heard of any in central/northern illinois around the peoria area? I have heard reports of 10k+ around springfield il.Any information on ETA would be great


----------



## Goatnose

ghostbuster said:


> so has anyone been shooting any snows?


Two parties out yesterday and 1 party took 4 and the other 50. Oh well that's hunting. Stuttgart, Ar.


----------



## mshutt

The birds will stay south until its too hot for them...its still february, and were wanting the ice to melt already??? Go enjoy the ice fishing while you can, cause before you know it, the ice will be melted THEN the SOB's will be here...


----------



## takem1

I would say I've got the most up to date report. Traveled 6 hours from home and had some of the most incredible hunting of my life. My crew was gone for about a week and I can definetely tell you there are 0 snows in the squaw creek area for sure. As far as smithville goes there isn't even close to 300k. Had several other outfitters come into my area that we were at, but they were to little to late. We left when others got there and there clients are going to be :******: We were right on the kansas and missouri border. All the birds were some of the most mature geese I've dealt with. I also know that there are still a ton of birds in texas but they are starting to filter north.


----------



## cenilwtrfwlr

I have a friend that works and is involved in the Illinois River National Wildlife and Fish Refuge in savanna, its about 50 south from Peoria il. He stated that its still early for the central fly away to happen. He has seen few snows on the lakes but the numbers are under 100. He thinks that the last two weeks in march will be the prime time for them to start coming up. Does any one else hunt in the central il area?


----------



## quackstacker

That don't even make sense. Historically snows are into the Dakotas by then.


----------



## cenilwtrfwlr

Yeah tru is alot of aspects but the weather is the decision maker for the most part i guess. Its still too cold up here for them to come through any time in the next few day. When the ponds unthaw or break and stay unthawed over night and the fields are soft with less snow cover then they usualy start to come up. I dont know how tru this information is this is my second year hunting snows. First year was lucky and was at the right place at the right time, and if i remember correctly that was towards the end of feb.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

The weather this weekend should shift the birds a bit north...Saturday and Sunday will be some good migration spread days in MO, KS, IL and maybe even NE.

Good luck


----------



## goosemayton

Looks like Mo and Northern Ark got hammered AGAIN with snow! Hopefully it will melt this weekend. Looks like it will warm on Sunday.


----------



## ghostbuster

supposed to warm up this weekend and part of the week hopefully we have a good push of birds working there way north


----------



## ghostbuster

i was hearing from a guy that he said the snow geese should be in neb next weekend then hey will start showing up in south dakota :beer:


----------



## shea_patrick33

hey ghoastbuster, where are u located in SD?


----------



## quackstacker

IF the weather does what they say it will I believe you will start to see snows as far as NE by next weekend. Gonna be warmer with plenty of south wind for migratin.


----------



## ghostbuster

shea_patrick33 i live in watertown
well thats good to hear


----------



## takem1

I bet the guys around Mound City are :******: It could be another 10-15 days before they get good huntable numbers. A ton of birds are still in the southern half of Arkansas.


----------



## OhioGooseBuster

I am sitting in Mound City in exactly 2 weeks from today so I hope that my timing is right and the snows are on the move then! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## yellow dog

Just got off of a phone call from a guide/outfitter that my daughter and i will be hunting with the 2nd week of march in n.w. missouri and he told me that there are lots of sob's in and around columbia m.o. and we should have excellent hunting when we come down.
this will be the 2nd year we are going and had a great shoot last year but 1 week earlier.


----------



## OhioGooseBuster

Yellow dog, we may be hearing from the same guide as I just heard that there are some large groups of snows in and around that area and they had some good success in hunting them.

Looks like the weather forecast has been revised to the up side and we are looking at some days in the 50's toward next weekend and I am seeing a string of days back to back in the mid 40's.

Let the games begin!!


----------



## Goosegridlock

We are headed to mound city this wed. Looks like good warm up mon and tues with strong winds wed. I am praying the wind blows them up for us to hunt thur and friday. :roll:


----------



## crewhunting

I will be there wednesday. i sure hope it gets warmer or i will be traveling alot further south. Would like to get in on atleast one good hunt. I think its going to be hit or miss next week. Tuesday look to be getting warmer and warmer soo we will see. I had some friends drive through MO and around kansas city they said there was bird everywere, but they have never hunted them so 30000 would look like alot to them. So we will see.


----------



## deerslayer93

does any body know if there are any snows in south central nebraska yet


----------



## skatehartman

Reports today show that a few are starting to fly north to "test the waters" so to speak. There have been reports of some small bunches showing up daily but the outfitters who I have worked with for several years say that they are going back to water in Kansas overnight. I think that we are at least a good week yet from huntable numbers. The ice is still thick here and only a few basins are flooded. I consider huntable numbers to be at least 200000 birds. We don't have half that many yet. A friend of mine who has been guiding for years says that he had clients in today and they saw a few birds but didn't pull the trigger. Never ever got any close enough to turn the e-caller on. We have too much ice yet. I think that the next couple of days will set the tone for the rainwater basin as far as the weather is concerned anyway. They are talking potential for lower 60's tomorrow in south central Nebraska but snow on Monday. By the sound of things, there are a very large number of birds staging in northern Texas and Arkansas. I agree that the birds can be here in a few days but they won't like what they see once they get here, at least not as of yet. The snow line is 20 miles south of Norfolk (North Central NE) and they still have trucks parked on the water with ice fisherman. I believe that by next weekend, pending the weather making a drastic change, Nebraska could have decent huntable numbers and thousands more birds coming daily through the next couple weeks. I would say to be ready this coming weekend!!!


----------



## Feather Freeks

i have something planned for the 7th and the 8th of march, this year, and i can make it to south dakota the following weekend, do u think i will be missing anything in south dakota? We will be hunting near Sioux Falls. think the snows will be that far by the 7th and the 8th?


----------



## skatehartman

I won't count on the big bunches showing up until the first week of March here (south central Ne). The big bunches are still too far south. Today was a perfect migration day. A day that one would figure seeing thousands of birds. We still have too much ice around. I would keep a close eye on the weather for your area of South Dakota. The birds, especially the mature breeders, are a couple weeks behind this year. They may try harder to press through. I really don't know what to tell ya. I know that some parts of South Dakota still have A LOT of ice. I talked to a friend that ice fished in Norfolk, Ne and he said that there was still 10 inches of ice there (60 miles from the SD border). I am planning on setting up mid week, after the 40 mph winds (projected for Monday), and waiting for the big bunches to start coming out of Kansas. Bottom line, we don't have squat for birds yet in south central Ne. I figure huntable numbers by Friday or Saturday this week. How long they stage is anyones guess. I was on the phone with colleagues (other guides) for the last three hours and several hours last night. At this point, from what I can tell, it is still anyones guess. I will know a lot more tomorrow evening. I plan on scouthing the basins tomorrow for birds staging and migrating flocks that will stage. I will also report back tomorrow. We are behind but don't worry, they will be here for just as long as they normally are and we, in my opinion, are setting up for a banner year. The migration will be slower than usual this year.


----------



## deerslayer93

I went out this morning there wasn't much to be seen except 2 flocks of about 2,000 never got a chance to go sneak on them to jumpy


----------



## crewhunting

Have any of those bird from kansas city moved north into the mound area?????? ANy guesses on how many bird are in that area kansas city and jefferson and mound???


----------



## deerslayer93

I think by march 7 there should geese around here


----------



## northerngoosehunter

I keep hearing references to the delay of the birds because of the thick ice. I don't believe this will slow the birds down as much as many of you have been saying. At least in NE Sodak every year during the peak of the Snow goose migration there are still vehicles driving on the lakes. The birds relay on the sheet water and the small ponds that open up weeks before the big water.

The snow pack is only a few inches up here and I would guess the birds will be right on time this spring.


----------



## crewhunting

I think they will be late. Due to the lack of snow to make sheet water. In south dakota. They need water and well if there isnt sheet water i think they are going to get held up.


----------



## deerslayer93

there is lots of water down in the rainwater basin my guess is the geese should be here soon


----------



## SDwaterfowler

crewhunting said:


> I think they will be late. Due to the lack of snow to make sheet water. In south dakota. They need water and well if there isnt sheet water i think they are going to get held up.


Certainly no lack of snow for making sheetwater here.


----------



## ghostbuster

in watertown there is water sitting on some small ponds bc i went ice fishing today and there was water on the ice so and the fields are melting too so i think they should be here in 2 weeks or 3 weeks from now


----------



## grizzly204

We hunted with an outfitter all day Saturday outside of Kansas City. There was a fairly large concentration of snows in the area. We had a pretty large party of people and didn't fire a shot. There were some birds working in the morning and evening but none would commit. Too bad canadas aren't in season, they were buzzing the decoys pretty frequently. I was told by the guide he had over 2200 decoys out. Better luck next week.


----------



## skatehartman

I am not arguing a point that they will use sheet water. I agree that the lakes don't have to be open completely. I know that we hardly have any snow around here and until the last couple days of nice weather, we haven't had any sheet water. If the birds weren't behind to some degree, there would have been a slaughter today in the rainwater basin. I have contacted two outfitter friends of mine and the shot two birds total for the weekend between the two of them. They were shot out of the same flock of a half a dozen that decoyed. We should have seen birds today and I can tell you, from driving around in the basins, there isn't even a decent number of birds there. We should (pending the weather) should have huntable numbers by the middle of this week with very large numbers by the middle of next week. This means that the birds are two weeks from where they normally are. I have hunted the basins for 10 years and can tell you that every year for the past 10, we have had huntable numbers by the third weekend of February. Not the case this year. Unfortunately.


----------



## blhunter3

:-?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

> *PLEASE KEEP THIS THREAD FOR SNOW GOOSE REPORTS ONLY. * If you want to talk about something other than a snow goose report, please start a new one. _Any posts taking the reports off course will be removed_, I hope everyone understands that it's needed to keep this for what it's intended. All posts will be moved out of the reports forum without warning.


It's all in Mother Nature's hands at this point, and how close meteorology nails the forecast. It's going to warm up in the next week and birds will start moving. Just be patient and wait on the weather and watch the reports.


----------



## takem1

I was in Southern Arkansas this weekend for a hunt test and you all might have longer than some of you think. Birds started about 4 hours into arkansas and kept going. Even had a pro trainer tell me there were a lot of birds in Mississippi. There are also still a ton of birds in Texas. Time of year really doesn't mean squat. It's all about mother nature and she's not cooperating with us. It will be at least 10-14 days before NW MO has good huntable numbers. Outfitters just south of there are struggling really bad and with good reason. There are some birds, but the birds there are very mature and very smart.


----------



## iowa2020

snows around ogallala nebraska this morning. so many that even my mom noticed!! she called to let me know so that i could go catch some of them! gotta love that! :beer:


----------



## bradythebum

u guys can sit here and do all ure estimating and what not and while ure all stressin out ill be relxin...just wiating....shells in gun and ready to go... guys jus let me kno when they cross into south dakota and ill be driving south...ive beenn ready and waiting since december


----------



## GaMeSLaYeR74

Looks to me like the snow isnt lettin up yet. Does anyone know if they would move West of there normal flyway to avoid the cold and snow. Being that there is Clear ground and warmer temps to the west .Im surprised to see snow all the way down in OK and AR.


----------



## Happy Hunter

I don't know how that can be right. It shows us having 2-3 inches of snow around here. They must be measuring the drifts. It's been melting real fast the last few days and we've only got about 25% snow cover in NW Missouri. Actually less than that around Mound City & Craig. I don't know how it is possible to have that much snow in South Missouri with the weather we've had the last week. I'd say they need to adjust their equipment.


----------



## Duckhuntrgeese

Happy Hunter said:


> I don't know how that can be right. It shows us having 2-3 inches of snow around here. They must be measuring the drifts. It's been melting real fast the last few days and we've only got about 25% snow cover in NW Missouri. Actually less than that around Mound City & Craig. I don't know how it is possible to have that much snow in South Missouri with the weather we've had the last week. I'd say they need to adjust their equipment.


I agree. I was all across MO yesterday. No or only small patches of snow in fields from 50 miles south of KC to NW MO. 12,000 geese as of this morning at Squaw (just got off the phone w/ the guys who does the counts). More birds in the state. We are now on 200,000-300,000 birds. It took me literally 785 miles and tons of gas $$$ to find them. Otherwise, I don't know how many more spots have huntable numbers.


----------



## calisnowhunter

that snow line is not correct. my friends are driving through oklahoma and kansas this morning on there way to NE no snow but alot of snows in the air


----------



## Phil The Thrill

The snow and freezing rain we were supposed to get (2-4 inches) hasn't came yet here in Brookings. Further west towards the Lake Thompson area there is hardly any snow in the fields. A buddy of mine saw a group set up just west of Brookings yesterday, seems a little early around here to be layin' in the decoys!


----------



## SD

Saw a flight of about 10 by Torry Lake and about 50 on the ice on Sunday. But other than that its all i have seen in Northern Charles Mix County and Lower Brule County.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Phil The Thrill said:


> A buddy of mine saw a group set up just west of Brookings yesterday, seems a little early around here to be layin' in the decoys!


It must've been a dare. :lol:

Watch the central flyway, it's a lot ahead of the Mississippi right now.


----------



## OhioGooseBuster

12,000 geese as of this morning at Squaw (just got off the phone w/ the guys who does the counts).

Duckhuntrgeese, I heard 15,000 on Squaw Creek from another source so it appears that someone is seeing them there.


----------



## lynxx69

The geese want to push north and I am pretty sure that the geese will be in NE with large huntable numbers by Sat... There is a stretch of esrm weather for 5 days that is 46 and above... People are seeing geese flying north all day as well...


----------



## bust'em

I just came from KC today there is birds setting on Smithville,and staying in the area for now. And then i went to sqawcreek and I talked to a guy in charge there and there is no birds there. And I didnt see any myself either. Their not that far north yet. I'd say their is about 200,000 on smithville.


----------



## buckseye

A friend in Hastings NE has killed a few and said they are just coming in there. I dunno I'm here.


----------



## ghostbuster

so are they in central NE or no


----------



## wyogoose

There were around 1000 in our area in eastern Wyoming.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

The weather is looking to be very favorable this weekend for a movement. NW MO/NE should start getting good flights.

Watch the west.


----------



## quackstacker

ghostbuster said:


> so are they in central NE or no


From the sounds of it yes but not in very big numbers.


----------



## takem1

There's a whole 15,000 around squaw creek sounds like to me it's time to sit up and hunt :roll: Forecasts are showing 50 temps for several days straight coming up. That should really get the migration started. Had a few migrators pour into the dekes yesterday, but not near as many as I thought there would be with a 15mph south wind and temps around 50. This has been a spring to remember for us so far.


----------



## lynxx69

There are 4 50-60 degree days for nebraska in a row. pretty sure that is a fast warm up... The geese most likely will be in NE in Huge numbers by this weekend.. They want to push just like every other year...


----------



## cowboarder08

I'm not real sure where all of you guys are hunting, but some of the areas are familiar. I'm in Lincoln, NE and hunt just south of there. I haven't seen a single snow goose yet, but have seen tons of Canadians. I've heard reports of large numbers of geese in Fairbury, just south west of here, and out in Lexington, about two hours west of here. There is nothing moving through this area yet, but hopefully soon. The weather is warming up, and should let the geese move north. If anyone could let me know if there are any snows south of the Lincoln area that would be great. The cow boards are ready and waiting for there first hunt. Thanks, and SHOOT 'EM IN THE FACE!!


----------



## buckseye

Yeah my friend in NE is helping someone make a bunch of videos. He outfitted the flyway for quite a few years, not a bad resume for someone only 30 or so. He's taken many of the pros out so they could make videos too. He's as tough as an old Black Lab and enjoys the hunting way more than the courtesy socializing he has to do. Damn near an alcoholic from having to party with all the clients every night... :lol: Anyway they shot carp.


----------



## deerslayer93

I live in central NE and i havn't seen very many geese we are going to have 5 or 6 warm days in a row so they should be around here by this coming weekend I hope


----------



## OhioGooseBuster

Here is a question. Is anyone hearing any reports from the guides/outfitters that are on the ground right now in the NW Missouri area? They would seem to be the ones that could answer a lot of the questions that we continue to speculate on regarding the weather, migration push, success, etc.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Mound City guys have been traveling south to get on birds but I think a lot of the operations are starting up now as the birds are coming.


----------



## KS George

More snows moving high over SE KS after sunup this morning. Specks on the move too. Long skeins of SB's still coming from the SE and heading more NW towards central KS, rather than straight north towards Mound City and NW MO or over Lincoln Neb. More Canadas arriving now too, with the clear sky and slight south surface wind. This weekend should see a big push I'm guessing.

KS George


----------



## snowbus

Makes perfect sense to me - skirting the snowline and staying in the warmer temps. Nice........


----------



## C BROWNDUCK

mound city boys get ready, i never seen so many birds flying over columbia on monday heading nw, they were flying all night to.....things should start happening now....good luck


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008

just to hear that got me all excited and there not even close to North Dakota yet.


----------



## honkerhitmen

the guys with preimer flight are in mound city right now and the owner was saying it was tough not killin many. but this weekend i think will be a huge break be down there for the next two weeks leavin tonight then off to sd after that.
:beer:


----------



## ghostbuster

so are they in central NE yet :lol:


----------



## tombuddy_90

saw two mixed in with a bunch of canadas today along missouri river, wonder how far they will be by saturyday going to be 50 to 60 anyone think be worth while to set up?


----------



## mudhunter

saw a few bunches near Hwys 20/14 in Nebraska Wed. That would put them around 30 below SD. Maybe total 1500. Seemed to fly north then turn and head south.


----------



## SDwaterfowler

davelurz said:


> saw a few bunches near Hwys 20/14 in Nebraska Wed. That would put them around 30 below SD. Maybe total 1500. Seemed to fly north then turn and head south.


Dave, what were the ground conditions around there? The snow map shows snow in that area but not sure if that is accurate or not. Thanks


----------



## cenilwtrfwlr

Any reports of snows in cen or north il Yet? Trigger finger is getting itchy


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Two people have called today saying the birds are pouring into the basins in NE. I wonder if they are skipping Squaw Creek?


----------



## goosegrinder

Lots of birds in Nebraska,big push the last couple of days. Guys better be ready to move for them or ya might miss the majority of birds this year. The guys around Squaw might be in the wrong area this year. 15,000 on Squaw and 500,000 in the basins. Wonder how they got there without Squaw getting very many?? :idea: Doesn't take a rocket scientist to see what's happening this year.

Alex


----------



## quackstacker

I would feel terrible if those guys around mound didn't get any action this year, im sure they will get some but NE seems like the place to be.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

goosegrinder said:


> Wonder how they got there without Squaw getting very many?? :idea: Doesn't take a rocket scientist to see what's happening this year.
> 
> Alex


Squaw will/should have birds, maybe just not as long this spring.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

HUmm. Might have to reconsider going. I was suppost to go next week, but I backed out. Looks like there will be a ton of birds there.


----------



## ghostbuster

so when do u guys think the SOBs will be in South Dakota?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

A lot of birds on the river in NE and not in the basins as much.

I wouldn't doubt it if SD gets snows on the western edge as early as this weekend...at least the scout flocks anyways. Weather is looking so dang warm...it's supposed to hit 60 in Pierre on Saturday.

Current Snow Map:

http://www.nohrsc.noaa.gov/snow_model/i ... tional.jpg


----------



## BeekBuster

> I wouldn't doubt it if SD gets snows on the western edge as early as this weekend


That sends shivers up my spine! :welcome:


----------



## deerslayer93

I am going to the basins this weekend i will report back to say if I saw anything


----------



## Feather Freeks

looks like the sioux falls area still has quite a bit of snow cover, think the snows will just keep west of there and fly right through? sioux falls temps look ok as far as warmth, majority of the days are above freezing. anyone seeing any canada's in south dakota right now? thats usually a good sign that the snows are not too far away.


----------



## yellow dog

supposed to be in n.w. missouri on the 7th 8th and 9th.
Hope there are some still around,even if it is the juvies.
sounds like a ton of them are already thru that area. :******: :eyeroll:


----------



## Buckwild

Well it looks like the snows are around the Grandpass area in mid-missouri. The count is up to around 325,000 as of yesterday. They had a big push of birds the last couple of days. They went from having 70,000 early in the week to 325,000 yesterday afternoon. My buddy sent a couple of pictures from a field across the gravel road from his house to prove the birds are there. This weekend should be top notch nunting for mid missouri i would say with new birds here and on the way.

Good Luck!! :lol:


----------



## BeekBuster

Nice report! buckwild, that picture just looks sick...
:bowdown:


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Chris Hustad said:


> A lot of birds on the river in NE and not in the basins as much.
> 
> I wouldn't doubt it if SD gets snows on the western edge as early as this weekend...at least the scout flocks anyways. Weather is looking so dang warm...it's supposed to hit 60 in Pierre on Saturday.


I didn't know SD was getting so warm this week...56 degrees in Mitchell right now...37 degrees in Sioux Falls. Can you say contrast? They're what, about 45-60 miles apart? Looks like temps in the 50's all through the western 2/3's of NE and SD today.


----------



## OhioGooseBuster

Buckwild,

All I can say is that a picture says a thousand words!!! You would think from all of the posts today that just about every snow alive was sitting somewhere in Nebraska! Like Chris said earlier, there will be a major push through Missouri and NW Missouri and it will probably be a swift one.

You boys hunting around Squaw Creek this weekend leave enough for us coming in next week/weekend!


----------



## bigblackfoot

Talked to a guy hunting down in arkansas and he thought that a good portion of the birds there still hadnt moved north yet. But that was yesterday. Everybody get so nervous about missing the migration; dont worry there is still ALOT of birds to come.


----------



## orrghead16

Basins will be a place to be for snows this weekend. Took a little scouting trip W and saw 6 flocks of S&Bs within an hour. Just got off the phone with a bud and he said this afternoon the migration picked back up again. I am really scared for what might be coming with all the birds to the south in KS this weekend. :beer:


----------



## grizzly204

Saw flock after flock heading north. Location was near I-70 & 291 in Independence, MO.


----------



## bluebird

I just showed up here in the basin and am wondering where at on the river are all these birds at? I have been scouting all day and seen some but not the mass you speak of.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Platte River - I'm sure you'll need to go west.


----------



## bluebird

I came from Colorado so I have seen all of western NE and am wondering how far west? I saw some small groups on the way and have found around 30k on a Res. So I am wondering where this big flock is. All the bodys of water i usually see all the birds on have nothing.


----------



## NebraskaSnows

ive spent the last two days scouting for the weekend in Hamilton County Nebraska, yesterday afternoon starting seeing some good numbers south of Aurora and in the harvard area, this afternoon it seemed to really pick up, things are looking very good for this weekend. only thing im worried about is with 55 degree temps today alot of the birds were really high heading north and not looking back. hopefully tmr will be a lil cooler and they will still be around saturday when i can actually try to get the decoys out.


----------



## jmillercustoms

Sioux Falls had been losing snow almost everydat this week and with temps stayin in the 30-40 range for the next week i think alot of it will be gone..have seen several honker flocks around siouxfalls they all got out of here about a month ago but now they seem to be back...snow is only probaly 30-40 miles west of Sioux Falls after that i dont think that we have any, i wasnt expecting to see snow geese around here next week but to tell ya the truth it wouldnt suprise me to see a small flock or two!....#$% i need shells! :strapped:


----------



## deerslayer93

I was on my way back from lincoln and most of the birds i saw were between grand island and kearney and there some huge bunches the flocks flying were heading west.


----------



## Traxion

Had a friend traveling I29 from KC to Omaha. Saw very few snows comparative to past years. Thousands upon thousands of dark geese around St. Joseph, but only a few decent fields of snows on the ground and few in the air. Everything going west?

Temps are to cool down next week in E SD. From the map looks like little snow W of Mitchell and S of Hwy 212. Don't know how much more will be lost over the weekend though, it is going to be warm.


----------



## ghostbuster

most of the snow is melting in SD fo hopefully we can start shooting them next weekend


----------



## Jordan64_24

Compared to the map mitchell has little to no snow left and what is left is mostly ice. no snows showing up yet. Nice weekend coming up hope to get the deeks ready to go for next week. keep posting on there location, lost of help thanks.


----------



## ghostbuster

hey jordan u seeing an honkers or ducks yet


----------



## shea_patrick33

i live in mitchell also and i haven't seen any yet this year


----------



## ghostbuster

oic i heard from a guy from the border and he said there are some but not many yet so they are coming boys get ready to wack'em and stack'em


----------



## ghostbuster

got a reprt from huntingsnows.com and they said some outfitter seen flocks fly by yanton and see a some on they ground right before sioux falls


----------



## snowbus

I used to hunt just north of Sioux Falls every Spring and they always showed up the first weekend in March. I believe there will be huntable numbers in that area this weekend. In fact...I was considering driving down there...but with Sunday's weather decided not.


----------



## ghostbuster

its not going to be that bad on sunday just a litte snow probley will not even get any


----------



## Buckwild

I live in Blue Springs, Mo and work in Indepdnence and on my way home last night and driving in this morning there has been flock after flock moving north. I actually stopped for about 15 minutes trying convince my wife to let me cut work today and get after them. Obviously since I am posting this that didn't work. My guess is that you boys hunting Mound City or anywhere mid and north Missouri this weekend should be top notch with all of the new birds around. If the weather does turn cooler that's great because that should keep some birds around for a little longer.

Good Luck this weekend!!!!!!!


----------



## OhioGooseBuster

Buckwild,

Thanks for the great report as I have also heard there is some major movement in that area as well.

Tell the wife that this happens but once a Spring and she just has to let you go!! If not, you can always get a new wife?? Just thinking out loud for you.

GET EM BOYS, THEY'RE HERE!!!


----------



## Buckwild

OhioGooseBuster,

Hey I really appreciate the Moral Support!!

I am heading out all weekend so I'll make up for it. Hopefully will give a great report on Monday!!

Shoot Em Up!!!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

JD reported tons of birds around the basins and a "15 mile train" headed north up high as I type this going over him. (Please don't PM for which basin, I gotta keep it real for JD)

Good luck buddy! Tomorrow is going to be warm with south winds all over, should be plenty on the move again.


----------



## ghostbuster

is anybody hunting by the NE and SD border is there reallys snows there


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

3 people confirmed that scout flocks are hitting SD...I'm sure there will be more trickling throughout the weekend and into early next week.


----------



## drakeslayer6

Seen a couple scout flocks sky high today by the SD border so they should be here soon hopefully


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Nexrad out of Omaha...weather is mostly sunny and 50 degrees. Those aren't clouds the radar is picking up.

Grand Island Nexrad:


----------



## sdrookie

Reliable report of several small flocks totaling 1000 birds south of Mitchell.


----------



## yellow dog

very interesting pics. must be alot of birds,or something there.
hopefully they hang out in n.w. missouri for a bit longer.leaving next thursday for fri. sat. sun. hunt.hope we get on them good. :sniper:


----------



## bud69652

Seen a few small flocks of snows and blues this morning close to vermillion, sd on my way home. Lots of honkers.


----------



## snowsforlife

Just saw a long string of canadas flighing a mile high over my house north of Bismarck. Who knows if they are migrants but it sure makes it feel like spring!


----------



## dfisher

Talked to the guy who makes GooseGetter e-calls on the phone yesterday and he says that a lot of big flocks are hanging around the Platte River. He told me the town he's near but I can't remember. 
Good luck,
Dan


----------



## snowtalker

Me and a buddy will be hunting private land around waverly ne just east of lincoln were startin to see birds hopefully we get a push from mo tomorrow or sun but will post how it goes.

knock em dead


----------



## Sd snow goose killer

All of the snow is just about gone by huron, and i have not yet seen any waterfowl around my area, i am thinking they will start showing up here by next weekend if everything goes right weather wise!!


----------



## Feather Freeks

probably gonna be around the sioux falls area march 14-15th, that seems to be the right time to hit that up.


----------



## Phil The Thrill

My buddy just called and said that about 500 just touched down on Lake Thompson in SD and I saw a few on my way to Sioux Falls yesterday. Should be huntable #s around by next weekend!


----------



## ndoutdoorsman

I just watched 2 flocks of canada geese fly over my house near the Nd/Sd border, Total of about 30 birds. Shouldnt be to long before the snows start showing up.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Missouri is getting stacked right now. 300,000 on Swan Lake NWR, 200,000 at Grand Pass CA, and a hunter report of 200,000 on Squaw.

Mid 60's for temps all over NE and MO today+south winds= moving geese.


----------



## OhioGooseBuster

Thanks for the report maple lake duck slayer as I heard the 300k on another site at Swan and yet, was anticipating word from Squaw. I have been telling myself the silence from everyone on the ground out there is a good sign that they are probably busy whackin and stackin them up to give us word.

I will be on the ground in Mound City exactly this time next Saturday so look out you white devils!!!

Randy,

Finish packing the gear and get ready because GAME ON!!!

"Why do you hate them so much?"

:******: :******: :******:


----------



## dfisher

Honkers over Norwich ND tonight.

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## GB GooseHunter

There are lots of birds in mound new birds moving all day pretty much. mostly adults so it should be good for a little bit yet.


----------



## shea_patrick33

friends of mine just shot 2 snows today over in mitchell SD.


----------



## Andy Berdan

shea_patrick33 said:


> friends of mine just shot 2 snows today over in mitchell SD.


Had some friends of mine nock down 8 snows and blues just west of Brookings today! Honkers flying over me all day on Waubay Lake today! They are on their way! Sounds like you boys down in MO and NE should be rippin into em pretty good here for a week or two with this cold weather coming into SD and ND.


----------



## ghostbuster

i was north of watertown today and seen tons of honkers and i called my buddy to see if u seen any snows yet but he heard there is a small flock by brookings so they should start ariving this week and weekend and i got spring break next week so i going to hammer them :beer: 
GOOD LUCK! to you all


----------



## foul1

I saw 3-5k cans headin n nw over Omaha mid morning Sat. NO snows.


----------



## yellow dog

will there be any sob's around n.w. missouri by next weekend fri,sat, sun??enough to hunt anyhow??i wish we would of been there this weekend.


----------



## OhioGooseBuster

You would expect that the high numbers reported recently will still be there for the next week. Reports on multiple sites are saying this initial push of the migration have been matures. That typically means that the Juvenile snows will follow behind them soon. So things look great for next weekend and the following in NW Missouri

Extended forecast for ND, SD, and Iowa should keep the existing NW Missouri birds staged there for awhile longer and the new Juvie birds pushing in from the South.

I too will be there next weekend and expect some good results!! :jammin:


----------



## deerslayer93

the majority of the birds are not in NE yet they will be here by next weekend


----------



## SD

I went snow goose hunting North of Platte SD yesterday by Torry Lake and saw 40,000+ snow geese. I am not joking either. I got 3 yesterday too. So there are some in South Dakota. I also had several friends go to Lake Andes NWR and saw alot more than me.


----------



## sleeplessnights3

Saw the first snows of the year today. Mixed with canadas and specs. Lots of birds on the move the last couple days.


----------



## crewhunting

We just got back from a three day hunt from MO. We did good with our 800 decoys compaired to the outfitters 1500 they were all running. There were all hunting really close to smithville we taravel and wacked them. i had a god time we shot 137. No bands. i just got back. we were around smithville found birds to the north, Also to the south east. Woke up today didnt start seeing birds tell way north. We went to mound today to see if it was worth staying around for a few more day. Looked like alot of hunters and the ones we talked to had little success. There wasnt huge numbers atleast to the east of the refuge. I cant wait tell SD, ND.


----------



## ghostbuster

there is birds in SD seen a small flock by brookings


----------



## IOWAFOWLER

Traveled from Central Iowa, to Dallas Texas today. Started seeing birds within 30 minutes of Des Moines. Small numbers but still snows.

Started seeing large groups in SW Iowa, managed 5 on some pass shooting, large group of about 5k 10 feet over the gravel road. Got into Missouri and saw some groups around Maryville and Smithville, didn't see anything through Kansas, saw 3 large groups in Oklahoma.

Birds I shot where all Mature, every single bird in the flock was mature. Weather in NW Missouri and SW Iowa should hold the birds a little longer.


----------



## sodakhunter13

Traveled from Brookings SD to Columbus NE this weekend. Didnt see huge numbers but there are some on the move. I saw the first flock of the day just North of Yankton, probably 2000 or so. Other than that we saw probably 10-15 flocks of 1-200 in the air in NE. Weather changed from 65 and south winds to 35 degrees and north winds overnight though. It could still be awhile.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Its a long ways off, but long range forecasts are calling for a warm up starting next weekend and lasting for a decent period of time. Accuweather has Mitchell, SD reaching 50 degrees or higher for 7 days in a row starting next Sunday. I usually don't trust the weather sites online too much but the local forecasters here in the Twin Cities are talking about the same warm up and about it lasting a while.

I think SD is going to continue to see a trickle of birds this week and then the migration is going to pick up fast when that warm weather hits next weekend.


----------



## goosecaller

My friends and I are going to be hunting in SD by Brookings the week of the 17th do you guys think that there will be huntable numbers there at the time?  I have been following the reports for the past week and it seems like there will be. I may be wrong though.


----------



## shea_patrick33

no i think you're pretty much on the money for the migration. i think we're going to see a few birds working their way into sd this week and then when the weekend hits they're going to be here like you said. get the shotguns ready :lol:


----------



## Horker23

> PLEASE KEEP THIS THREAD FOR SNOW GOOSE REPORTS ONLY. If you want to talk about something other than a snow goose report, please start a new one. Any posts taking the reports off course will be removed, I hope everyone understands that it's needed to keep this for what it's intended.


----------



## Buckwild

Went out to the Grandpass area in mid-Missouri on Saturday and saw birds everywhere!!! Huge Flocks!!I pretty much got shut down everywhere we tried to hunt unfortunately. Lots land that had already been locked down by leases or farmers that had cattle in the fields. Supposedly between Grandpass and and Swan Lake refuge there is almost 700,000!!!! From what i had observed that number is probably pretty accurate. Check out Missouri's department of Conservation website for current numbers of missouri!!

http://www.mdc.mo.gov/hunt/wtrfowl/weekly-snow/

Good luck!!


----------



## cenilwtrfwlr

I was at a buddies house last nite and a flock of about 200 flew over. The weird thing is it was just barely light. I love about 145 miles north of springfield il. Is that normal that they push at night?


----------



## goosecaller

SD said:


> I went snow goose hunting North of Platte SD yesterday by Torry Lake and saw 40,000+ snow geese. I am not joking either. I got 3 yesterday too. So there are some in South Dakota. I also had several friends go to Lake Andes NWR and saw alot more than me.


Is this true? Are they're already that many birds that far north into SD? I didnt think they would go that far north with things still being frozen?


----------



## foul1

Friend of mine just drove thru kansas city st joe and mound city said he saw NONE until 20 miles past mound city..........wala it looked like it snowed, geese that is. KILL EM


----------



## iowa sportsman

A few SB's mixed with lots of honkers just South of Sioux City on Sunday, they turned around and headed back south when the wind switched to the N. Not much snow up here. A friend drove from Arkensas to SD Saturday and said the majority were in Missouri and saw birds as far North as Omaha, NE. Cold temps and N NW wind till the weekend may keep them south but saturday is forcasted in the 40's again. Should see small flocks here and there this week with a possible surge late Saturday into Sunday. Hope the Nebraska boys send us some birds this year. As for the reports from SD with 40,000 birds or whatever......keep dreamin, your time will come soon enough. :beer:


----------



## bagsmasher

My son just called me as he is traveling from Rapid City to Sioux Falls and as he passed Chamberlain....thousands in the air. This is about 15 west and 15 north of the Torrey Lake that the guy from Platte reported. He is probably right on. The snows that sorta follow the Missouri river up to Pierre are usually ahead of the corridor west of Sioux Falls. Kimball can be a real hot spot early if there is no snow(which there isnt).


----------



## iowa sportsman

bagsmasher said:


> as he passed Chamberlain....thousands in the air. This is about 15 west and 15 north of the Torrey Lake that the guy from Platte reported. He is probably right on.
> 
> 
> 
> *Late Fall 07 migration*, it must be. I didn't think that many slipped by us, it's good someone can confirm the sighting.
Click to expand...


----------



## Feather Freeks

just got a report from my buddies dad, saw about 100 on the missouri river yesterday, he said the canada's just started showing up and pairing up today, he lives near madison. been driving west about an hour, and east to the minnesota border every day for the past week. those are the only snows he saw. i'm betting the 2nd week in march should be pretty good for around the sioux falls/ brookings/madison area. Lake hermin has some open water i guess. shouldn't be too long!


----------



## SD

goosecaller said:


> SD said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went snow goose hunting North of Platte SD yesterday by Torry Lake and saw 40,000+ snow geese. I am not joking either. I got 3 yesterday too. So there are some in South Dakota. I also had several friends go to Lake Andes NWR and saw alot more than me.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this true? Are they're already that many birds that far north into SD? I didnt think they would go that far north with things still being frozen?
Click to expand...

This true 
A group of 5 friends and I went out and saw well over a 100,000 snows and blues northeast of Armour SD on (3-2-08) we got 12 geese and one was banded. Yeah there was alot more to the south of us and i saw some black clouds heading to the NW and NE. No most of the lakes are not frozen over after last week and we had 40's-50's most of last week. But we had to quit early cause the pickup broke down :******: lol it happens. Be advised there is ALOT OF MUD OUT HERE. But yeah i am going out next weekend up by Lake Torry Saturday. BTW i am from Platte SD so these reports are reliable.


----------



## ghostbuster

so have anyone see any birds by brookings at all or no


----------



## bagsmasher

SD ....send me a pm...I'm originally from Platte.


----------



## sdrookie

One of my hunting partners went to Yankton for dinner Sunday night, reports HUGE flocks on the trip. He wouldn't even try to put a number on it. 10's of thousands are his exact words. Grown man, SD raised, knows geese. They have arrived. Same time as last year regardless of what happens down south.


----------



## ghostbuster

so i'm thinking there should be pretty good numbers by brookings this weekend and maybe some will be in watertown


----------



## Sd snow goose killer

I am from the huron area and saturday and sunday i seen quite a few honkers and specs but no snows yet!! i am thing the southern part of the state should have huntable numbers this weekend i will be huting somewhere down in the southern part!


----------



## ghostbuster

well i was talking to a guy from mitchell and he said he hunted snows last weekend and shot some but there was not good numbers yet so..


----------



## Sd snow goose killer

Really, how many were there. Are those geese still around or did they head back to the south?


----------



## stuzoo

My Dad lives in plankinton s.d. and there is no snows in sd so you guys dont know what your talking about By the way Torry lake down by platte is dry you guys better find another person for your reports


----------



## fowlhunter7

Was through Yankton Sunday night. Did not see one snow goose. Lots of ducks and darks.


----------



## goose nazi

There are snow geese in central south dakota, we have been killing them mixed with dark geese since the 1st of March, not large numbers but well worth the time, maybe 5000 snows and 40k to 60k dark geese. I just love to hunt the SOB's and I am not sure why? - good luck

GOOSE NAZI


----------



## Lardy

Saw a flock of 50 snows just west of Brookings. Flew right over the blazer. For all the guys that dont believe birds are in south dakota call 605 885 6401 its the official snow goose hotline out of sand lake NWR.

Cant wait for the thick of it!!!


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Birds are clearing out of central MO. Grand Pass is now reporting 1,000 birds, down from 200,000 late last week. Swan Lake NWR is reporting 40,000-50,000, down from 300,000 late last week.

Birds are pushing hard, even with these cooler temps. Heard Squaw Creek had close to 1 million birds late in the weekend, which makes sense because of the drop in numbers at Grand Pass and Swan.

NE must be thick right now. When the temps climb this weekend SD is gonna get a good push of birds.


----------



## foul1

Hwy 36 in kansas by Ne headed west yesterday on up to hastings no visible geese.


----------



## foul1

oops hawatha to bellville in ks


----------



## foul1

Live tips this am exit 332 I 80 headed west NE the sky looks black to the south thousands upon thousands


----------



## foul1

My guy is now in GI NE not many in air, he will be comming back this afternoon thru south of Lexington and Kearney to Lincoln will post to tonight.


----------



## iowa sportsman

Not many geese at all near Sioux City since Sunday's strong wind and cold front. By reading these posts it seems that the mature, experienced birds are skirting by us to the West. Still reports south of Omaha, NE though. I'm sure we will see geese again soon. This weekend should see good conditions for a push into North West Iowa. We'll wait and see....that's all we can do is wait and see. :x


----------



## ghostbuster

it sounds like to me the SOBs are not going into he snow and going by pierrie


----------



## rodlittle

witnessing thousands high and heading south into the wind in central Nebraska


----------



## NebraskaSnows

foul1 said:


> Live tips this am exit 332 I 80 headed west NE the sky looks black to the south thousands upon thousands


thats my exit 

got a call this morning from a friend back home. was driving though harvard on his way to a land auction said he saw strings of geese that went on for miles, looks like its time to pack my stuff up and head home again for the wed thurs hunt, and probably the weekend.

was out sunday chasing flocks no decoys, birds everywhere around aurora damn things know all our tricks though, landed in the middle of the flatest fields they could find as far away from fence lines as possible, too muddy to just drive into them but hopefully this week we can get the decoys out and do some damage.


----------



## northerngoosehunter

A few very small flocks were flying over Aberdeen this morning.


----------



## Andy Berdan

Ghostbuster,
The question you are asking is what we are all wondering and spending hard earned money to find out. If you gotta know so bad get out and see for yourself after putting on a few miles of scouting like the rest of us!

I have seen nothing in the brookings area since Sunday so I guess thats my report. I wouldnt expect to see any big numbers around here to De Smet until we get some consistant 40+ degree weather for a few days straight. Lookin like that might be a week or two but we will see!


----------



## dblkluk

REPORTS ONLY!!


----------



## OhioGooseBuster

> PLEASE KEEP THIS THREAD FOR SNOW GOOSE REPORTS ONLY. If you want to talk about something other than a snow goose report, please start a new one. Any posts taking the reports off course will be removed, I hope everyone understands that it's needed to keep this for what it's intended.


----------



## foul1

My buddy the on his way east on I 80 headin home says: honk honk at york Ne 3 miles both directions both sides of freeway and no where else did he see any he was as far west as 30 miles past Grand Island. My folks has a couple of farms south of Geneva Ne about 15 miles from KS border in the rain water basin NO SNOWS to speak of


----------



## honkerhitmen

Talk to a couple of guys that i giude with that are in MO today they were hunting south of smithville and in that area killin on average 30 - 40 a day but now moved back mound city and squaw creek. they say the birds r stacked up there roughly a million he would guess.headin down fri. for my shift then followin them to SD. I think major movements this weekend highs in the 40s south winds 10 to 15 should be makin it rain. shoot'em in the lips


----------



## foul1

Supposed to get 1-2 snow ice and falling temps wide spread over NE no real warm up for 7-9 days the way it looks as well as potential snow Fri too. Thinking they will fly over or hold up south, might need a bigger gun lol.


----------



## Teps

I am hunting the squaw creek area this fri-sat-sun with guides and wondering if the bird are really there and if they are think they will still be there by then. it is a guided hunt but not sure if they would tell me if there are snows there or not just may want my money any thoughts on this cant wait to shoot them in the face.


----------



## OhioGooseBuster

Teps, Looks like Honkerhitmen may be giving you a hint below about how many birds are in Mound City/Squaw Creek..........



honkerhitmen said:


> Talk to a couple of guys that i giude with that are in MO today they were hunting south of smithville and in that area killin on average 30 - 40 a day but now moved back *mound city and squaw creek. they say the birds r stacked up there roughly a million* he would guess.headin down fri. for my shift then followin them to SD. I think major movements this weekend highs in the 40s south winds 10 to 15 should be makin it rain. shoot'em in the lips


----------



## HonkerExpress

Talked to some buddies that are down in the Basin area of Neb and they said there is tons of birds, they hunted Missouri and wasn't so good. Neb sounds like the place to be.


----------



## iowa sportsman

A few larger flocks SB's following the Missouri river up to Sioux City, smaller #'s mixed with lot's of dark geese. Strong North wind may hold them up. Didn't get the 1-2"snow they were talking about last night. 10% snow cover on ground.


----------



## Teps

Thanks for the update goosebusteron the squaw creek area. Think the snow or cold will push them out of there. I hope to hear from someone that has seen the birds or has been hunting there the last few days. Sounds like it should be a wonderful hunt. hope to shoot them in the face.
any more updates would be good. Thanks everyone.


----------



## midwestwings

1 1/2 to 2 inches of fresh powder on the ground in the Brookings, SD area. Haven't seen any snows. Prolly won't be here til next weekend. About a dozen Honkers were flying low over the campus the other day. Sign of more geese to come? St. Patty's Day keeps looking better and better for this area!


----------



## Jordan64_24

Mitchell just got a fresh sheet of snow. yesterday seen numiours small flocks heading back south


----------



## grizzly204

Have a hunt booked for Thurs. and Fri. around Mound City. I need an unbiased bird count. Guide says 1million. Anyone hunt around there the last few days?


----------



## cenilwtrfwlr

Went out hunting in the morning. I believe its the big push for my area. Bird count in the 400,00's + watched for half hour strait, strait line as far as you could see of snows mixed in were few canada's, never got an shots tho. My area is around the peoria il area actual location is victoria il.


----------



## foul1

Honker where in the basin ? My folks live south of geneva 10 min NO birds buttload at york but none south of there.


----------



## snow

You guys that want to hunt squaw creek check the refuge site tonight,they post every thursday and also have guide reports but to get the real scoop (unbiased) check this out.As of last weekend it did'nt sound good,bulk of the major migration was futher west and the guides were pulling out of squaw creek to find birds.


----------



## snow

foul,

Its more SE,the area around Beatrice is a good referrence.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

MO migration website has been horse **** lately, so I took it into my own hands to contact some people.

Squaw Creek NWR workers say there are just over 300,000 snow geese on the refuge. This count is current as of today.

This isn't close to a million, unless the guides are taking into account the surrounding area maybe? Refuge is 90% frozen, so at least some water is opening up.

If there was a million there, it would be interesting to know where the other 700,000 went. Snow covering most of Missouri and northern Arkansas, and NE Kansas. Cooler temps, but guess what? The basins avoided the snowfall. My guess is a lot of birds moved into the snow-free basins of Nebraska.

This coming weekend should paint a good picture of where the birds are with warmer temps.


----------



## orrghead16

maple lake duck slayer said:


> This isn't close to a million, unless the guides are taking into account the surrounding area maybe? Refuge is 90% frozen, so at least some water is opening up.
> 
> If there was a million there, it would be interesting to know where the other 700,000 went. Snow covering most of Missouri and northern Arkansas, and NE Kansas. Cooler temps, but guess what? The basins avoided the snowfall. My guess is a lot of birds moved into the snow-free basins of Nebraska.


I was down there Friday scouting and Sat and Sun hunting. I don't guide. Believe me, a million birds in the area is no lie. There was barely anything on the refuge compared to the surrounding area...


----------



## bigquackattack

Saw lots of birds, guessing 250,000 east of Grand Island in the basins. They may not be in Geneva, but they are in the basins. Saw tons move in from the north this morning. At one time saw three huge swarms at least a mile wide in three different directions. Saw a huge flock move in that was at least three miles long. Unfortunately most of the birds are adults and not cooperating well. After seeing lots of pintails for a week and a half, now there are still a ton of pintails in the area, but the mallards and wigeons are moving in fast. Fewer dark geese in the basins than over the weekend.


----------



## GVGoose

All you guys wondering about South Dakota need to settle down...everyone has an itch right now but just relax and be patient...it's gonna take some time yet


----------



## Teps

Heading to squaw creek thursday I and will let you guys know how the hunt gose on friday. I talked with the guide today and he said they are getting on avg 20-30 per day for a group of six in a feild. he also said that they are seeing more snows everyday they are there. wish us luck and I will post for sure friday.


----------



## C BROWNDUCK

snows flying over columbia last night for a few hours heading northwest


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Gang, remember REPORTS ONLY. If you have questions use the PMs or start a new thread. ~ Thanks

I spoke with Tracy N. of www.huntupnorth.com and he said there is not a million around Mound City, MO but there is quite a few birds. Hunting has been extremely tough with next to no juvies up that way yet. He anticipates action in that area for another couple weeks.


----------



## the professor

ive been in yankton all week and all the snows i saw today (approx 300-400) were in small flocks flying south. cold temps and north winds here tonight.


----------



## goose nazi

I went south east of pierre today to the big bend ranch area and I would say that there are 4 to 5 thousand geese across the river at the clark bottom area - then this afternoon I went north of pierre and maybe saw 2 to 3 thousand snows mixed with dark geese - found the field they were feeding in and shot 5 snows - all old birds - could have had a few more guns with me to keep them honest - anyway headed to Huron next week with 1800 decoys and 4 cases of shells 2 electronic callers, hope to shoot all my shells and have a record year for killin snow geese - but its fun just to see all the snows - all the report I have for now - also does anyone know how much a Benelli cam costs?

Happy Hunting

Goose Nazi


----------



## SDHunter88

Nothing near Brookings its too cold and there is now 2's of snow on the ground, can't wait till they show up.


----------



## Traxion

RWB Site has a new population map up, flight date was 2/29, so it is a bit old. But, their count shows 488.050 in the area they surveyed.

The warmup in SD is coming, next week is to be really nice. Have a friend in Sioux Falls who said there is about 2-3" there, but as you go west the snow depth goes to just a dusting. Still darn cold though!


----------



## JNedved

It is cold in Mitchell, SD and there is snow on the ground and the last I have seent he geese there were going south.


----------



## ghostbuster

have not heard any numbers yet but i think there will be some in SD sometime this week and weekend


----------



## Phil The Thrill

The SD waterfowl hotline says that there are 60,000 on Lake Andes in southern SD.


----------



## rattlem'up

some also spotted by Yankton and as far up as Huron!


----------



## born2kill

the snows are gonna be pushing throughout the week, i if you go to kelo land news it shows about 27 degrees to 35 degrees about the whole next week and a south wind, soo they will be on the move this week


----------



## dfisher

Callin' for the 40's up around Minot next week. Maybe they'll overfly SD and come up and see me. :lol:

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## SD

Today i went down by lake andes there are 60,000 canadians NOT snows. there were maybe 500 snows in a field north of Wagner SD. But thats it they must of gone back to nebraska.


----------



## blklabs2

SD guest/you must be ryan gruber?Ihave some friends hunting there they confirmed the hotline report of 60k they saw lots of birds!!!


----------



## shea_patrick33

i was just down by lake andes and there was about 60,000 Canadians NOT snows we prolly saw about 60 of them mixed in with the darks


----------



## krsportsman

Yeah, I was just their as well today and there is no way there is 60,000 snows around Lake Andes. A ton of dark geese though!!


----------



## bluebill25

just got back from mound city last night. We only got 3 birds I would guess there were at least 500,000 in the area. We had 100 fb's ghg and 300 solo's. The birds were impossible to hunt been in the area way to long and I bet we maybe seen a dozen juvies very very tough hunting. It was very cold and it seemed to me that more bird came from the north everyday we were there. Fun to see frustrating to hunt. Wish I was there end of this week I would guess the juvies should start moving in with this warm. Weather. Be back at them april 3 in Nd good luck everyone.


----------



## joebobhunter4

got back the other day from mound city... we shot around 30 north of mound city the first 2 days then we went south to the northern part of arkansas looking for some juvies and hunted there for a day and shot 30 some. after that decided to come home because of all of the storms and weird weather they were having.


----------



## SDDITCHPIG

IF YOU ARE COMMING TO SD, I CAN SAVE YOU SOME GAS, THE BIG RUSH OF GEESE ON THE WAY, WILL BE WELL EAST OF LAKE ANDEES, THE ONLY TIME LAKE ANDEES GETS MANY WHITE GEESE, IS WHEN THEY ARE HELD UP.


----------



## bigquackattack

SDDITCHPIG said:


> IF YOU ARE COMMING TO SD, I CAN SAVE YOU SOME GAS, THE BIG RUSH OF GEESE ON THE WAY, WILL BE WELL EAST OF LAKE ANDEES, THE ONLY TIME LAKE ANDEES GETS MANY WHITE GEESE, IS WHEN THEY ARE HELD UP.


Who would want to hold up a snow goose? What kind of loot could a guy get? By the way no need to shout.

A lot of snows moving south today in Northeast Nebraska. This is the forth day in a row they have been heading south. By the sound of the weather report they should turn around and head north again this week.


----------



## topnotch

goose nazi said:


> I went south east of pierre today to the big bend ranch area and I would say that there are 4 to 5 thousand geese across the river at the clark bottom area - then this afternoon I went north of pierre and maybe saw 2 to 3 thousand snows mixed with dark geese - found the field they were feeding in and shot 5 snows - all old birds - could have had a few more guns with me to keep them honest - anyway headed to Huron next week with 1800 decoys and 4 cases of shells 2 electronic callers, hope to shoot all my shells and have a record year for killin snow geese - but its fun just to see all the snows - all the report I have for now - also does anyone know how much a Benelli cam costs?
> 
> Happy Hunting
> 
> Goose Nazi


Hey Nazi, ive got a taidermy convention in Huron next weekend and im not gonna have enough room to bring all of my decoys with or hunt all day. I plan to get out and do some hunting around the area hopefully. If you need any extra guns or help let me know. my mornings should be pretty open. Tyler
605-691-1145 
also give me a ring for reports around Brookings


----------



## USAlx50

Was plenty of snows around the area in the basins I was at the last couple days. Saw one big flock headed north this morning. Also saw some flocks of 2-300 in the very southeast corner of SD on the way back to fargo.


----------



## dfisher

Honkers over Norwich ND this morning. High and headed north.
Dan


----------



## sleeplessnights3

No snows here in western ia.,,,,yet.  Hopefully the 50 and 60 degree temps will get em movin'.


----------



## IOWAFOWLER

didn't see a single snow from Iowa to Texas, granted I was on 35 the entire way.

Oklahoma was loaded with Ducks and Dark geese however, heard reports that Northern Ark is loaded with snows Had a guy drive through ther on his way to texas and he said there wa snows for 10 miles on the ground when he drove through.


----------



## Traxion

Squaw Creek NWR website was updated with this total: 1,425,000.

No, I didn't add a zero. I'd like to see that with my own eyes, wow!

Just checked the forecast and the whole week looks to be 45 degrees plus all the way to Huron. Weekend is cooler, but lots of birds should be pushing this week.


----------



## goosemayton

I was there this weekend it was crazy the amount of birds but no one was shooting them. Our group shot 7 and we were one of the highest groups that I talked to. A lot birds going to Nebraska. I hate hunting Mound City but with that many birds you would think there would be more dieing.


----------



## Double Cluck

Agree with Traxion, should be a good movement week. Mid 60's in MO next few days with south winds everyday but Friday looks like.

Plenty in NE & MO, hopefully a mass moves into SD.


----------



## yellow dog

daughter and i with a group from utah hunted fri. sat. and each morning we shot ONLY 3 or 4 geese.we were around lexington. we saw birds but not in our area. went back in the afternoon ,same field, and shot only a few more.
left a day early.found out spread was in the field for about 3 1/2 weeks already.
not at all what we expected.price was right though and was filmed for a video from bullock outdoors.
daughter and i freelanced on our own sat. around mid day and jumped a group of 5000 and between us 2 we shot 15.
sorry, we had to, it was a conservation order.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

I had no idea the weather was going to warm up like it did in ND today. 64 in Bismarck right now, 50 in Jamestown, 57 in Aberdeen. I have been checking the weather for NE and SD, didn't see the warmth coming from the West I guess. I'm guessing tomorrow morning places in SD that didn't have birds tonight will have some. :beer:


----------



## goosehunter21

I was at squaw on Thursday and at that point it had to be holding close to million


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Farmer told me he's seeing some smaller to mid size flocks today in N. Central SD.

Don't shoot the messenger.


----------



## goosehauler22

Was in Mound City with a guide this past weekend we did awsome the first day we got 2 snows, and the second day we managed to knock 5 down it was a once in a life time hunt the guide said. He estimated that squaw creek was holding around 2 million birds on Friday afternoon. Alreday have reservations for next year.


----------



## honkerhitmen

just got back from mound city piles of birds hunted 30 miles north of mound to get away from the pressure didnt work so well. frozen ground to a long time to get decoys in. shot 7 for a day and a half down there. Did not see a juvie even with a torando of about 250,000 in the feild next to us. tough tough birds going back this weekend to my refuge feild for juvies they should be thick hopefully. tons of birds they would fly north and then come back south a little later it was that way both days all day long. MO again this weekend and then to SD.


----------



## Blueman

Anyone hear of many birds around Swan Lake? On firday there was 60-70,000. I was wondering if there are any juvies yet in that area? I was at Squaw this weekend what a waiste of time.


----------



## goosegrinder

Blueman,
Pretty sure Squaw Creek just set a new record for how many snow geese are using it....... 1.45 million today. Sems like a huntable number to me.

Alex


----------



## midwestwings

8:45 pm....a smaller flock of snows flew over campus and were heading west...probably to sinai area....they're getting closer! i can here them!


----------



## sdgr8wthnter

Heard 2 groups of snows go over Volga tonight at about 8:15 tonight.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Buddy called from S. SD and said there was a lot of birds coming into SD and hanging around. Some pretty big strings in the mix too.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Heard the same. My friends boss was in the southern part of SD looking at road construction projects, geese everywhere at sunset south of I-90. They should make it pretty far north after the next couple days.


----------



## goosemayton

I was there this weekend it was crazy the amount of birds but no one was shooting them. Our group shot 7 and we were one of the highest groups that I talked to. A lot birds going to Nebraska. I hate hunting Mound City but with that many birds you would think there would be more killed. :******:


----------



## foul1

I was working at Mahoney st. park Mon. (I80 between Omaha and lincoln NE on Plate river) saw 3-5k all 10-11am snows and dark mixed high heading n nw. first snows I have personally seen since the dead ones in my truck last fall. My traveling salesman buddy is in Fargo heading back to Omaha today will post what he sees tonight.


----------



## born2kill

the birds aren't heading south again in south dakota we have a friend who said and i know its the truth too. but he said that there is absuletly no snow by aberdeen and east of that area and that the temps are almost around 40 to mid 40's and that the dnr i talked to last night said that by the end of the week he expected to start seeing snows up almost past aberdeen i am leaving on friday the 17 and coming back on the 24 soo i will try to see if i can update the situation over there. but good luck to everyone. remember safety first


----------



## sdsnowgoosehnter

I was out by the freeman area last night around 7:00pm and say serveral small flocks feeding in the fields and flying around. The last flock i found was right at sundown probably had 4000-5000 birds.


----------



## gamberc

i ve seen close to 300 to 400 snows through out 3 hours on smoke breaks at school heading west in watertown


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

The weather yesterday decimated the snowline, I'm sure today will be more of the same. Not much to hold them back in SD except the cold weather coming this weekend.

Lots of Canadas moving north today over Bismarck.


----------



## dfisher

Starting to see honkers hanging up here in Norwich, ND. Pairs and small groups. Most of the snow is gone up here in the Minot area. 
Dan


----------



## midwestwings

saw 50-60 canadians flying over campus today (Brookings). guys next to us at lunch said there were 400-500 snows seven miles up heading north. don't know if that's true...canadians were heading north.


----------



## Teps

Just got back for sqauw creek and did ok but the bird were so high and would not come down under 60yrd and any one going there should bring heavy loads with the full chokes so you could reach out there. shot 3 on friday and 7 on sat had 30,000 snows circle over head at 100yd and could not get them lower but what a site to see. there where no juvies there and that made hunting really hard.


----------



## Goosesniper101

We were north of Watertown and saw 35 to 50 snow geese flying south


----------



## hunter121390

im away from you guys, but ive seen a lot of canadas going north here.


----------



## rmk1999

Hunted the extreem NW corner of MO this weekend 35miles north of Squaw. No kills with all the warey birds but we did see quite a few, lots of birds Guessing 200K, but thats nothing compared to what I saw on the commute from WY to MO. South and East of Karney.....I estimate 2-2.5 million in 4 hours of driving. I know you are not going to believe me, but get ready they will be comming your way with this weather. I have NEVER seen ANYTHING LIKE IT


----------



## born2kill

uhh today it was over 60 degrees and supposed to be over 60 degrees tomoroow and start to cool down as the weekend ends and there are about 300,000 in lake andes area and about 10,000 just north of water town, soo this weekend and throughout next weekend is gonna be the hotspots everywhere in the 1/3 of south dakota soo pack your gear for this weekend, i let everyone else know whats going on when i spend the 17 to the 24 out there


----------



## BrianLucky13

Seen my first snow geese in ND. South for Stetter. 3 of them flying behind some honkers. No snow there so the migration will be fast.

Good luck


----------



## tipup

Saw 4 flocks of dark geese fly over Aberdeen this evening with a couple snows mixed in. My hunting journal from last spring shows that we hunted snow geese until April 12. There will be pleanty of weather systems to slow these birds the next few weeks.


----------



## midwestwings

lots of canadians heading west in the volga/sinai area. saw/heard smaller flocks of snows...they were heading in every direction. to be honest all the geese we saw today looked like they didn't know what they wanted to do...we'll make up their minds for them this weekend. Good Luck Everyone!


----------



## honker85

yes i live about 7 miles southwest of brookings.....tonight i was coming home and saw 5-6 flocks with about 150 dark geese in each ..... 2 groups headed north and 3 groups were hoppin across roads finding different corn fields.....there were also about 15 snows and blues mixed in


----------



## B20XD

Just a bit of info for ya, the juvies are still a good ways down into Arkansas, so you should have a while before they make it up their to you. Yall have fun with em, Im gonna start fishin, just to wore down been hunting them every day since Jan. 31st!! Fun while it lasted though, but there are still quite a few geese about 3 to 4 hours into Arkansas.


----------



## Goosesniper101

i was heading home last night and seen 50-100 snow geese landing in a field just south of watertown i think this weekend is going to be a good one for them


----------



## GooseKiller

I drove around to all of my hot spots that always hold snow geese in the fall and spring, I went as far South as just past Clark, and I did not see a single snow goose! I put over 150 miles on the truck and never seen a single snow goose! I did see ALOT of Canadians though, and a few ducks, so I am hoping that the snows will be here this weekend, but I'm thinking it is gonna be Easter weekend before the most huntable numbers are here! Sunday and Monday we are suppose to get rain/snow mix again, so they may hold up if we get that front moving through next week!


----------



## Double Cluck

Lots of whiteys the past two days high and headed north in eastern NE. SD has to be on their minds..... :beer:


----------



## goosemayton

I am hearing good reports from the lake Andes Area. With Squaw Creek still holding 100000 birds they should still be going north. What are the field conditions up there? Also wth this warm weather will they all shoot through fast? Also heard Juvie Flocks are hitting Northern Mo.


----------



## CYBER SCOUTIN

we was in lake andes area last few days (7th-11th)and 300,000 is gettin a little out there........If you counted all the dark geese then , maybe, butto say 300,000 snows .....I pretty sure NOT ""


----------



## mallardhunter

the goose hotline says there is 100000 there, was south of mitchell, there is alot of geese down there, shot 8 last night


----------



## Ben Burris

I was in the Lake Andes area yesterday, and 300,000 is definately a stretch, although a lot can change quickly.


----------



## duckslayer

A few canadas starting to filter into the Devils Lake area this afternoon. Saw 4 small flocks between DL and Minnewaukan. With this nice weather, the fields are getting pretty bare.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Sounds like the birds are all over the Missouri System in SD now. I think I'm heading out in the morning.


----------



## Currahee

Just talked to my folks and their friend hunts coyotes out his Piper Cub for SD Game, Fish, and Parks.

He told them that there are not any large numbers north of Yankton (that is where he turned around today). He flies out of the Aberdeen area and crosses much of Eastern SD daily.

So I'm thinking it may be a few days or next week before they get up to the Aberdeen/ Groton area.


----------



## snowgoosehunter27

will the huron area be good this weekend?


----------



## sd5.0.

just talked to a buddy that said he saw two smaller flocks on the ground couple miles from Huron. Birds should decoy well this weekend and crummy weather sunday.


----------



## GooseKiller

Since it was 50 degrees today, I decided to go out and grill hamburgers tonight. While out grilling, I heard some geese, and to my amazement, there was about 6 flocks of snow geese traveling North, about 600 geese total, but they were not sticking around anytime soon...they were really HIGH. I could just barely make out the white of the snow geese, but it was sunny, and the sky to the west was dark, so the geese got into the dark sky, and the white color really stood out. Hopefully with the nice weather tomorrow and Friday, the geese should be here in good enough numbers to atleast decoy some! 
Has anyone seen huntable numbers around Henry or Clark, or even as far as Redfield yet?


----------



## jmillercustoms

Decided to do a little scouting this evening after being bored in my house once i got about 15-25 miles SW of Sioux Falls I was suprised to see how many snow geese were around this area! they had to have just moved in, I found a field of them with a nice little hill to the north of em and decided to put the sneak on 'em......I frickin killed a snow and a blue! I would definetly say there are huntable numbers down here now, there was a decent (100-500) flock of light geese in just about every direction, they should stick around down here i know there is suppose to be a system coming in here sundaynight/monday sometime and it should hold them hopefully, if not i guess you ND boys will be havin a crack at em...let the killin commence! :sniper:


----------



## bigshooter23

just got back tonight. two towns to go for tomorrow vermillion and gay vilee. if u dont see over 500k i will give you 100$. land owners are great for letting ppl in. they are all just coming over the sd border. also drove up to lake andes. waste of a good 2 hours there. they are all sitting on the lake. no other open water around there. around gay ville water keeps coming out and snow still melting. pretty bad when u meet up with 4 other guides dropping ppl off for pass shooting. ended up with 67 for 3 guys and no decoys.


----------



## midwestwings

i don't know if you guys will believe me but tonight around 630ish i went to applebees with some friend in brookings and no joke...a flock of 1500-2000 snows were flying straight SOUTH. the were following the interstate on the west side. anybody think this weather for the weekend will push them back down? also starting to see a bunch of canadians paired up already...


----------



## midwestwings

sorry i meant east side of the interstate


----------



## foul1

My usuall hunting buddy is fishing south of NE by Manhattin KS called yesterday figured he could have ran more snows over with the boat than hes ever shot in his life. lol Im in Omaha and saw 1k going w sw 30 min later bought 1/2 that due south all real high. We had front go thru and flag ripping wind afterwards all afternoon yesterday.


----------



## iowa sportsman

Large numbers started showing up in Sioux city IA area yesterday. Mature birds but they're not getting hunted very hard here. Two seperate flocks yesterday spent the night last night just north and south of our farm. It doesn't seem as though they want to push hard north. All flocks seen this AM were flying south or on a field.


----------



## SDDITCHPIG

bigshooter 23, I hope that 3 man 67 goose pass shoot you had was for 2 days, otherwise someone is over his limit by 7 birds. The magic triangle, Vermillion, wagner, salem. Aim for their heads, put the kibosh on em.


----------



## Benelliboy1715

hey guys, this morning i got off work at 3 am and i went outside to start my vehicle and i heard birds, went back out to leave and i heard more birds, and when i got home i was still hearing birds. the time it took me to do all that was about 15 min, and i heard birds the entire time at 3 am. it sounded as if they were heading north and hard. they were making all sorts of noises. i am up here in the brookings area, so i imagine there are birds around now. :strapped:


----------



## honker

put on some miles this morning and saw one flock of snows on the ground by redfeild maybe a 1000 if that but i would think today would be a good migration day its beautiful out... everyone who i have talked to that is hunting down south says their birds are moving strait north


----------



## snowhunter23

heading out tonight for S.D. will bring back reports


----------



## midwestwings

many medium size flocks heading straight north over campus...one large flock was heading south...and a good size flock of speckles were following the snows straight north


----------



## OhioGooseBuster

I just got off the plane a couple of hours ago from our snow goose trip and here is my report. We shot 96 of the white devils in 3 days and the single best harvest was 102 in one day from one of our other groups. Still not many Juvies in the birds taken.

They were saying 1.3 Million birds on Squaw when we arrived on Saturday and when we left this morning someone had heard 1.7 million. During the afternoon hunt yesterday they were pushing North up the Missouri River and into the Bluffs heading North and on a mission as far as the eyes could see.

Should have some great pictures to post up soon.

Jamie-Ohio


----------



## andrewskywaterfowl

I have been hunting all Eastern SD...this past week here are my reports

Elk Point Area= Large Feeds good numbers
Vermillion= south along the river many large feeds A+ area
Lake Tompson= lake had a large roast on the northeast side 
Lake Madison=many feeds in the fields around the lake
Watertown= Large feeder flocks of Adults everywhere
Webster= Saw two large feeds of Adults

So basically all of Eastern SD has huntable numbers along I-29!!! Good luck

Going through fast flying all night long, we need a storm or strong north wind to keep them here


----------



## dblkluk

ONE MORE TIME....THIS THREAD IS FOR REPORTS ONLY.



> PLEASE KEEP THIS THREAD FOR SNOW GOOSE REPORTS ONLY. If you want to talk about something other than a snow goose report, please start a new one. Any posts taking the reports off course will be removed, I hope everyone understands that it's needed to keep this for what it's intended. All posts will be moved out of the reports forum without warning.


For those looking for locations and predictions, please start another thread.

If you put in a little time on the site and do some positive contributing you'd be suprised at the amount of info guys will give via pms, emails..etc.. 
But, If you have a total of two posts and both of them are asking for scouting reports you're going to get little respect.


----------



## biddle4

saw a small flock of snows in a field south of kulm ND


----------



## Goosesniper101

We went out hunting last night South of Watertown of 20 miles or better and we saw about ten flocks of 1000 snow geese and up


----------



## SDwaterfowler

Sounds like 100,000 on Sand Lake. The birds pushed pretty far this week.


----------



## swandog

sandlake web said there was none.i was between huron and redfield yesterday seen quite afew


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Try calling the hotline.


----------



## Ima870man

I heard some very reliable reports of snows crossing into SE North Dakota, besides a couple of other areas, the past couple of days. Not big numbers, but what is to hold them back? Winds the next couple days are forcast to be from the southeast and south. It will just get better from hear on out, and I guess it is time to go partake in the festivities.

Ima870man


----------



## GooseKiller

Yesterday in Watertown, the snow geese were just cruising through, I proabably seen around 100,000 snow geese, but only about 5,000 of them were seen on sheet water or in the fields, all of the others were sky high and seemed to be headed North in a hurry! Now today, I have not seen a single snow goose, but it is a lot cooler temp than what it was yesterday. I think the cold temps, and the front moving in this weekend might have put a minor hault on the major migration! I would like to know where is the best to go this weekend and try to decoy? Anyone have a hot spot they wanna share? LOL! I usually try to hunt around Henry and Clark, but did not see much yesterday, tonight I will be headed back out in that area again to hopefully find a field to decoy for this weekend! Good Luck to all!


----------



## blklabs2

My son just called he is at or near elk point just shot his last bird!! pass shooting in abig corn field,withh sheet water in it and thousands of geese in the fields around it !! leaving sunday to jion good luck to all


----------



## Cudda25

anybody see anything around illinois?? im in central illinois and i've seen about 2-3 flocks of about 500-1,000 each flying straight north...that was a couple weeks ago...now im really starting to see specks flying straight north even travelin at night any other reports for illinois?


----------



## ndoutdoorsman

ND boys get ready. Seen lots of small flocks of around 1000-2000 birds enter North Dakota today but nothing on the ground. Seen some birds on the ground just south the border about 15 miles.


----------



## KS George

Went outside to lock up the vehicles in the drive and heard lots of snows aloft and milling overhead at 8:45PM. Now it's raining so I think they were headed for Elk City Reservoir just west of Independence (not MO) in SE KS to put down for the night. I haven't seen or heard any in nearly two weeks. Might be that late push with the juvies we've been waiting for. Lots of birds yet to come for the guys in NE and the Dakotas.

KS George


----------



## wild42

Drove from Iowa Falls to Ankeny on Wednesday and saw one flock of a bout 150 just south of Ames. They were circling a corn field and eventually headed back to the south when I lost them. On Thursday I drove from Ankeny to Blair, NE and saw several flocks ranging from 100-2500 birds starting just west of Des Moines. All the birds were headed straight north and I didn't see any in the fields. There appear to be a few huntable numbers in western IA though. Unfortunately I was on a business trip and didn't have a firearm. 

There were only drifts of snow left west of Des Moines and I am sure they are about gone now. I won't be able to make my annual trip to SD or ND this year as my wife is expecting next week. Talk about bad planning. So, please, shoot 'em up for me this year. Already looking forward to getting them next year.


----------



## snow123geese

I have been seeing a few flocks of canada geese around east central north dakota the snows should be up here soon. it is warming up and the snow is melting


----------



## ermorr

I just got back from SD. Stayed in Clark Friday night woke up at sunup and started driving NW. Saw a flock of about 30 S/B on the ground. These would be the only S/B I saw on the ground the whole day!! Didn't see anything buzzing around on the horizon so I decided to get on 25 and head south. Found a large group (at least a couple thousand) sitting on the ice by Willow Lake couldn't do much with those as they were doing the typical snow goose thing. Circling high and landing out in the middle. Got back on 25 and started heading south saw a lot of S/Bs landing out on Lake Thompson. Continued to drive south got within 20 miles of I-90 and saw no birds in any feilds just birds high heading North. I then decided to head West 25-30 miles and head back north since all the birds were heading that way. Agian nothing on the ground any S/Bs I saw were high and on the move North. Ended up going cross country on some gravel and headed back by Willow Lake to see if those birds had moved off to feed yet. No, they were piling in on the ice just dropping down from the ozone flock after flock. By now six other trucks had found the spot and a couple guys were trying to sneak up on them out on the ice. I moved on and headed North on 25 to Webster and didn't see anything in the air or on the ground. So I said to heck with it, cut the weekend short and pointed the truck east and headed home on 12.

I couldn't believe I didn't see any birds in any feilds after putting on 500 miles. Last year we saw birds everywhere. It was just a matter of picking the best scenario to set up and pass shoot them.


----------



## bud69652

we picked up 12 today in the decoys in southern sd. not a lot of birds. smart adult birds would not give us a look. we are supposed to get 2-4 inches of snow sunday night and more snow on monday. hopefully it melts quickly so we can start seieing some better numbers along with some juvies. no juvies seen all day today.


----------



## Bustin Lips

ermorr said:


> By now six other trucks had found the spot and a couple guys were trying to sneak up on them out on the ice.
> 
> gotta love that uke:


----------



## tnelson1

Nice report ermorr. Thats alot of driving with out seeing much. Thanks for the scouting report.


----------



## wyogoose

There were lots of birds of birds here in Eastern Wyo but I would say half of them headed back south towards Colo. yesterday with this storm moving in. I watched about 10-15,000 headed south and high. Still not much for Juvies. We saw probably less than 200 out of the probably 30,000 that were here. All of the birds were scattered out feeding so the decoying was alot of work for one crack at 500 birds. We were able to scratch one adult snow and one adult Ross. However the Ross was carrying a thin, well worn piece of steel love on its leg so I consider that worth a little bit anyway. For anyone in Colo watching get ready again cause you are probably getting some back!!


----------



## Quacker Wacker

I have had the same problem in south east south dakota. the birds are always flying high and u dont find many in the fields. The ones u find in the fields are in the center of a flat field so there is no approach. Tried decoying and most of the birds just ignored our spread. I believe that it is harder this year because there is not much open water around here, and there are a few puddles in the corn and thats where they are. Tough year.


----------



## duckp

The real interesting thing about the 2 guys stalking on the ice was they went about a half mile behind a mirror-and it worked.My buddy and I watched it as well-actually while talking to the friends of the two stalkers.Heck of a feat and something few could have done or even had the brains or ingenuity to try.
My buddy and I got 13 including one banded snow.  
A reverse flow all day today-north to south.Lots of geese.


----------



## Scott Schuchard

was fishin moon lake today and had a flock come over so we packed up quick and ended up finding 2 more flocks in the same area


----------



## bagsmasher

Hunted Friday south and east of Spencer turnoff of I-90. Many large flocks. Saturday hunted the same area not near as many and when you spotted a swarm there were at least 15 pickups headed that way. About 10am very few geese in the area and the lake just north of I90 at Spencer turnoff frozen solid. We went north and every lake seems to be frozen and little or no snow in the fields and very little to none sheet water. Came home via lake byron north and east of Huron, SD. About 10 miles out we saw a swarm that had to come from the lake of about 300-600 thousand birds. When we arrived we notice no open water and pickups and icefisherman all over the lake. There were 2 hunters walking to the south with one snow and 4 hunters walking to northwest with no snows. It seemed they had apparently tried to do the sneak on the large flock sitting on the ice...not too successful. Unless this small snow storm that went thru Rapid City this morning produces some standing water I think the snows are going right on through. They need to drink in order to digest the readily available corn thats laying out there. If Iwere to go again I would wait a week or go further east where there has been snow in the fields. Mitchell has had very little snow sitting in the fields all winter.


----------



## Large munsterlander1

I put on 400 miles today i went from Fargo to Valley then through oakes and on to Britton, SD. Saw a few flocks of geese but they had their oxygen masks on and didn't seem to want to land? Had a south wind today but all of the flocks were fighting it trying to get back to SD. Most of the flocks that we had seen were small flocks ranging from 15-500. We drove all over SE ND and could not find a single flock on the ground. :eyeroll: Not sure where the largest concentration is but it was fun to finally see some snows in ND! 

Hope to kill some geese soon!


----------



## Traxion

Hunted Friday, Saturday, and Sunday south of I90 in SD. Friday saw plenty of birds, had lots work the spread but would hang up at 80 yds. or so. Large push of birds back south @ dusk, 10's of thousands. Saturday saw even more birds but were only able to harvest one. Had a tough time even getting the flocks to look at us. Lots of birds going north, had a train of geese that was fifteen minutes long go over that afternoon. Sunday morning right at sunup the birds were everywhere, I don't know if they roosted in the fields and then got up that AM or if they left the roost early that morning. Either way, the birds were thick for a few hours. Picked up two. We picked up after it got slow to head home and saw lots of big feeds going on, looked like most of the birds were feeding.

Saw birds everywhere from the Missouri River to I-90. Largest concentrations were farther south, close to the river. Lots of birds high and going north. Weather was decent this weekend, good wind but birds were very difficult to decoy. Very little open water, some sheet water but it didn't seem to hold much for birds.


----------



## boranger

I have a hunting buddy in s.creek been there for three weeks best day he has had is 27 birds it a little better hunting than it was .he think the bjrd are being hunted to hard there so he is going to s.d. he said the bird are not working the decoy very little or not at all.he said there are alot of bird still at s. creek but nothing like aweek ago.he has never seen snowgoose hunting like it is this year he has talk to many hunter in thelast three week everyones kill is way down.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Been in SD since early Thursday and into the weekend. Headed down HW281 all the way down to Lake Andes and there wasn't too many birds, apparently we were a day late as the birds there at the time pushed out. Scouted back to the NE and found a roost with around 250K birds. Hunted for a couple days and worked some flocks, and watched non-stop flocks headed north. I wouldn't be surprised if we saw 500K going north, with some flocks at times headed back south.

Strongest concentrations were on Lake Herman by Madison, Lake Thompson/Lake Preston, and we saw our last birds at Sand Lake. I would guess maybe 50K tops, nothing too crazy. Didn't see any birds in ND but did see a spread.

There wasn't any sheetwater all the way up. It is BONE DRY this spring. Not good for the migration or for nesting.


----------



## snowsforlife

saw 2 separate flocks of snows and blues near jamestown, nd each 150-200 birds. They are pushing fast


----------



## Feather Freeks

just got back from Southern south Dakota. quite a few birds, decoyed first day, bout 800 rags sillhouettes and 6 flyers and never even got any to look. pass shot this morning and got 5. Largest concentration was on Herman. all the birds that got off herman and other waters that night headed south, (about 400,000 strong) hunted this morning and saw many flocks of maybe 10-20,000 in each, but even with the south wind they were all going south. Crappy weather this week could put a damper on things, but were heading to the same area this thursday, I'm expecting better results this coming 4 day weekend that i have. I'm guessing the only thing holding them back is the open water issues, only open water i saw was on herman, cuz of the airators, and one little slough, everything else was froze up bad. people still driving on the lakes down there. The birds should be back again this weekend. Like i said though, about 400,000 - 500,000 were in the area.


----------



## Feather Freeks

i forgot, theres A LOT hugging the minnesota border, thats where we saw quite a few.


----------



## str8shooter461

Hunted half day Fri, all day sat, and sun. morning in south eastern South Dakota.

Friday- Found a field in the morning and the two of us set decoys for three hours. Set up and hunting by noon with lots of birds still on the move. It was not long after setup when birds started working the spread. I would have to say that 75 percent of the birds worked the decoys down to a hundred yards and then lost interest only to proceed on their path. I'll say we had 15,000 birds total give us a good look. Only to kill two. It was fun to just watch but at the same time frustrating as hell.

Saturday-Did not see as many birds and they would not show as much interest in the spread. We took a break around noon to drive around scout out some new areas. Lots of jump shooters driving around and if you did happen to find birds on the ground there were four or five trucks parked with people putting the sneak on. Returned to the decoys in the afternoon and shot 6. Much colder day with birds pushing south very hard in the afternoon.

sunday-Coldest day of the three. Seen very few birds in the morning so while the ground was still frozen we drove the truck out and packed up the spread. Upon cleaning up the camp site the bird started moving.

All and all it was a very tough weekend. Nobody is seeing any juvies but Sunday I was glassing a few high flocks and seen a few mixed in.


----------



## quackstacker

Hunted the 12th throught the 16th of March in Central SD. Weds was a good flight day, lots of birds showed up. Thurs we hunted and killed 6 with lots of blown or missed opportunities. Friday the piggers showed up in force, birds got higher and hard to decoy, killed one. Sat was a waste of time, piggers everywhere! Birds were nose bleed even on the flights out to feed. Killed one dumb one for our troubles.


----------



## h2ofwlr

The birds are VERY tough hunting this year. If 1 goose gets lower than 60 yds, shoot it, and forget the 100 or 1000 higher and behind it.

Most birds are hanging at 100+ yds up Vs the usual 70 yds. Yikes. The "low" one were at 65yds VS the usually 40yds.

Point is, do not expect them to work anything like last couple of springs.

Maybe as time passes they'll loossen up, but right now the leading edge birds are damned tuff to decoy.

One of the big things that is different this year is lack of sheet water.--hardly any this year in SD. I saw as many geese going north as I did going south. Now remember, there is no snow in their migration route to SK. Basically from Wahpeton to Turtle Mtn is the snow line in ND. So can not say it is snow that is pushing htem back South. Only thing it can be is lack of open water that is making then return south. So open water is the key right now


----------



## CuppedAndComitted

4 of us killed 45 in the dekes in 3.5 days. If I was a jumper we could have had many opertunites to kill double digit birds easily. Blew many opertunities on not taking the singles and doubles out of the huge groups tornadoing. Most would hang up around 80 yards just out of shooting rainge. Saturday was the best day...switched a few things up with our spread and shot 21. Can't wait to get back out there again and hopefuly get into some better decoying birds. Hopefuly I can get a few pics up soon...


----------



## duckp

Lots of geese heading south over my place in NE Sodak last night.Headed south real early this morning and had a great 'leave the roost'shoot.They left in 2 waves and went south.After that I left and traveled the new snowline via Clark,Bradley,Bristol,Webster,Roslyn.
Saw less than 100 S/Bs the whole way.If one headed into the new snow,you'd see a few heading south or hunkered down on a slough.Hard to see but very little to see.
My fear is those west and North of the new snow may moveon,those within it(S Falls has already had 6 inches)will retreat way south.
Suspect its gonna be tough around here for a few days.


----------



## northerngoosehunter

Yesterday there were a lot of snows flying over Aberdeen, flying north, and I was feeling optimistic about having good numbers by this weekend Today I drove SW of Aberdeen, around scatterwood lake, and was disappointed in what I saw. A few small groups on the ground, but nothing at all major. Sounds like Tuesday's going to be nice, but the rest of the week fairly cold and chances of snow. Sioux Falls got hit hard with snow, but west of there much less snow fell. Hopefully the geese can find the snow free route, pretty much highway 281, and work there way north, but right now I am not thinking we will be NOT hunting in the Aberdeen area this weekend.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash

Saw a few flocks today in Southern ND. Nothing to get real excited about but the birds will be here soon.


----------



## goose killer

I put on 350 miles today in SE north dakota. I probaly seen around 10,000 birds. they are pretty scattered and there is really no open water so they didn't sit long and started ending south in the morning. Then around noon all the birds started heading due east. They is no sheet water to speak of and no snow in this area. I will be going out again on wed or thurs will post a report.


----------



## honker85

Last night i was driving from Brookings to volga on Highway 14 and about 2 miles east of brookings i saw a 2 mile scattered strand of about 2000 snows and blues all heading to lake cambell


----------



## woodduckwizard

hunted south and west of Brookings on Sat / Sun with a group of 5 and saw many a goose. We killed 29 pass shooting and ditch whoring and had a great time!

They sure were tough to get near though! They stuck to the middle of the big sections and avoided roads like the plague. Farmers were impossible to locate (not home--weird  ) and we only secured permission for one little pasture for the whole weekend.

What a blast!


----------



## northerngoosehunter

woodduckwizard said:


> Farmers were impossible to locate (not home--weird  ) and we only secured permission for one little pasture for the whole weekend.


they were all in Aberdeen. State B's were in Aberdeen last weekend and 8,000plus attended the games everynight. Its about the only weekend that many farmers will be gone, bad weekend to be a permission seeker.


----------



## goosebusters

I've been in constant communication with friends in Oakes, and nothing worth setting up on yet. They did set up dekes around the border on Sunday, but they didn't get any. All flocks seen were flying high. I heard from another around Lidgerwood, that did confirm a first goose of the season for Nodak last weekend. I would wait for another week if I were you.


----------



## averyghg

goosebusters said:


> I've been in constant communication with friends in Oakes, and nothing worth setting up on yet. They did set up dekes around the border on Sunday, but they didn't get any. All flocks seen were flying high. I heard from another around Lidgerwood, that did confirm a first goose of the season for Nodak last weekend. I would wait for another week if I were you.


I have a couple of good friends that live in the area and they said the exact same thing!! :******: Another two weeks and its on guys, if we are lucky! im taking off the 2nd week after easter, i have a feeling(although its usually wrong) that there will be concentrations then


----------



## rake-em7

A buddy and i were driving around yesterday and saw a flock of about 700 flying to the south just north of Gwinner


----------



## DSGKMachine

Just wondering about southern Northdakota is it worth going out this weekend? no solid reports yet anyone seen huntable numbers down south..any info would be great. and if they are on the ground :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

The weather is screwing with the migration again. The birds were REALLY close to ND by the weekend in terms of numbers but stacked up in central SD. Hard to say what will happen with snow coming off and on this week.

There has been numerous reports of snows coming up into ND out west of the Missouri Couteau, but without any snow who knows where they will end up without sheetwater.


----------



## Feather Freeks

I think they're gonna be cooped up for a few days where ever they have open water. At least until some of this weather clears. buddy of mine said theres still quite a few on herman.


----------



## Double Cluck

There are still plenty in the basins, and NE in general. I was in central SD over the weekend and it is still early in my book compared to years past.


----------



## duckp

Had a great pass shoot in the fog this morning.12 snows for the pup and I.We were west of Willow Lake.When the fog cleared about 11AM the snows did as well.On the way home saw some on Dry Lake,Antelope lake and then perhaps 25 all the way home via Clark,Bradley,Webster and Roslyn.This morning,the flight path was south-except for dark geese going west into the wind.
A mysterious migration!


----------



## honker85

was just south west of brookings and there is about 4000 snows just flying around every where in every direction.....


----------



## bighunter

me and a buddy were out last night near Jamestown didn't seen anytihng..there was no snow what so ever...We went out again tonight and seen a flock of about 5,000 landing near Kensal, ND we couldn't believe it....This wkend should be good were goin out tmw night for the hunt....GOOD LUCK BE SAFE
BigHunter :sniper:


----------



## Herters_Decoys

Saw a rossy, 2 snows and 2 blues mixed in with some lessers sitting on the upper souris refuge yesterday.....And I swear i'm not drinking crazy juice. Birds are using the small amount of water that has opened up on the shallow flats of the river. Lots of darks moved in yesterday. NO SNOW in North Central ND. Scouting for water is going to be key.


----------



## dfisher

I had about 300 Lessers fly over the house last night. A lot of geese moving around Norwich ND.

Dan


----------



## SoDakShooter

I saw a flock of about a 1000 heading south yesterday at about Noon flying right over Watertown.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

2 flocks of snows going over Bismarck this morning.


----------



## honker85

i went out hunting south of arlington last night.....set out about 1200 GHG full bodys......we shot 87...going back out tonight for hopefully another outstanding night :lol:


----------



## BeekBuster

Got back this morning, lots of birds N of sioux falls, chesterville area was holding alot of birds in a lake just outside of town.


> was just south west of brookings and there is about 4000 snows just flying around every where in every direction.....


 I noticed that also the birds did not seem to be heading any certain direction more then the rest. The fog the other morning was some great stuff, we where doing great decoying but an hour into our hunt we had the farmer come out in our spread on his tractor ask us if we could leave because he thought that our e-caller and shots where getting his cows riled up and he had lost a calf that morning, the cows were at his house 1/4 mile away from our spread. I figured it had to be coincidence his cows acted up, seeing later that day a spread that basically had cows in it, and they werent gun shy. Farmer was a great guy and felt bad asking us to pick up, just plain bad luck.


----------



## diver_sniper

dfisher said:


> _*Man I'm whackin' these box elder bugs. Only set out 5 decoys yesterday and had a tremendous hunt. They certainly haven't shown any decoy shyness so far and I'm having my best luck with about a #5 weave on my swatter. I have a back up with a #3 weave but I think that's a little heavy for now. Later when the get their winter coats I'll try that out.
> Good hunting,
> Dan*_


----------



## duckp

Only had a few hours to hunt or scout this morning so stayed here in the NE.Drove from Webster-Roslyn-Pickeral Lake-Lake City-then back down the west side of the Coteau to Hwy 12-then home.Did not see one snow on the ground.Saw half a dozen decent sized flocks very high heading north to NoDak.
Got back home about 10:30AM and decided to work the dog a few minutes.In that 20 minutes or so,saw over a dozen large flocks-or strings of flocks very high,heading north.NoDak will have huntable numbers very soon the way it looks.
Rain/snow in the forecast for a couple days but the split/trickle migration continues the way it looks.
Before hitting 'submit',I walked out to get the mail-the high flyers still pouring north toward SE NoDak.(11:05AM)
Good hunting.


----------



## blhunter3

Well, if anyone cares, I saw 2 snows on Monday and 1 flock of about 20 today in central MN.


----------



## honker85

as im typing this im watching about a 3 mile strand of 10,000's snows south west of brookings all flying south


----------



## OhioGooseBuster

The latest report from Squaw Creek is still showing over 1 Million birds there.

http://www.fws.gov/midwest/SquawCreek/w ... rveys.html

I would love to hear some recent reports on numbers taken in the last week.

Thanks!


----------



## boranger

I have buddy thatpull out s.creek today,there is bird but can not kill any numbers at all .said the bird will not look at the decoys . so he is going to s.d. see if he can get something going there.


----------



## CuppedAndComitted

boranger said:


> so he is going to s.d. see if he can get something going there.


That doesnt make much sense. Gonna most likely see even more educated birds...


----------



## blhunter3

East of Fergus Falls about 17 miles.


----------



## jake urich

Hunted 3/14-3/16 near sqauw creek killed 74 in 3 days with 5 guys hunting all day should have been closer to 100 but poor shooting and missed opprotunities hurt our take. Took 38 on 3/14 did well in the morning fog but took only 4 after 3:00pm. Friday night it snowed about 2 inches and that hurt our 3/15 hunt only took 8, 7 in the morning. The afternoon warmed up a bit and we saw good numbers but nothing would look. 3/16 we didn't see alot of birds but we had fair luck decoying them when we did. and we took 28. Alot of birds around squaw but way too many hunters!!!!!


----------



## str8shooter461

Reports of heavy snow moving in on Friday.  Lets wait and see.


----------



## snowbus

Found a field of snows mixed with honkers tonight. First flock on the year on in a field around here. Setup quick - nothing great, but figured I had to try with it snowing out. Relieved alitte stress waiting this long for those whiteys. Canadas and ducks were on the deck all over the spread.

Snowed all the way home.....now 2" on the ground here.


----------



## foul1

I drove from omaha west I80 to 30 miles past York south and hit small towns all the way east past Beatrice area(drove about 450 miles 10 hour day) and then north back to Omaha Wednesday Nothing in the air all day 25k sitting on ground Past york. Either they are gone from NE flew over or are hiding. Figured I would see somthing still moving?


----------



## SDwaterfowler

With 1 million plus still in the basisns I think it is safe to say they haven't left Nebraska. I put on a few hundred miles scouting in SD last night and I think the weather we had coming through kept a lot of birds grounded. Still saw plenty flying around but I think most were sitting on the roosts or in their feeds not milling around too much. In those conditions it can seem like there are not any birds around but there could be 100K sitting right over the next hill.


----------



## Original Goosebuster

as much as 6-8 inches of snow forcasted for SE North Dakota and NE South Dakota. That should make this weekend interesting :eyeroll:


----------



## J.D.

SDwaterfowler said:


> With 1 million plus still in the basisns I think it is safe to say they haven't left Nebraska.


There might be 200,000 left in the entire rainwater basins, tops. And more of those headed north last night.


----------



## mallardhunter

lots of geese up by the northdakota boarder north of sand lake


----------



## headshot

> Has anybody seen any birds cross the border into Canada yet


 A little early for that. I have sucessfully hunted snows on Apr.1 but you gotta put on a lot of miles. Winter isn't finished with us up here.


----------



## thorpup

Lots of snows heading over Valley City - no snow on the ground. Should be interesting to see what the "storm" brings/does to the migration.


----------



## truecole

there is now 145,000 on sand lake seen a couple 10 minnute long flocks heading north about 20 miles form the ND border


----------



## tb

Snows and blues on the ground in south central Burleigh County.


----------



## Gooseman678

Well guys... Me and a buddt are on r way to get into a juvie shot down in squaw creek. Right now we r driving 30mph on I29 just north of watertown heafing south. Yes 30....the roads are icy as heck and everything is white! At least 3 plus inches on the ground. Just thought I would give accurate update of what's going on out here...


----------



## mallard

Are you going down there to hunt with gooshunter21?
GH21 scouted from Edgley to Mitchell. Scattered small flocks, than went to Missouri.


----------



## Gooseman678

Nope.....


----------



## northerngoosehunter

snowing to all hell in aberdeen right now. I would guess we already have upwards of 4-5inches. We saw a fair amount of birds around the refuge this morning, but only found a couple fields they were actually feeding in. We ended up in a cornfield, setting up about 70 yards from the refuge border. Started snowing heavy, birds didnt really fly and the ones that did fly would not give us too good of a look. It was snowing so damn hard the decoys were filling up with snow and would not float in the wind. Anyhow long story short we packed up early and left. Roads home were awful. Now we have 700 dripping wet decoys drying out in my basement.


----------



## dfisher

Looks like we got a couple or so inches of new snow on the ground in the Minot area last night.
Dan


----------



## barebackjack

Looks like close to 6 inches here in fargo. Any reports on where the birds went?


----------



## BeekBuster

Was driving around between brookings and watertown yesterday before i drove home in the storm and couldn't find a bird on the ground, Birds were flying really low in first bit of snow and rain, then it cleared up before the storm and the birds gained some height pretty quick. Did not see any large numbers just flocks of about 1,000 flying in every direction...


----------



## g/o

Lots of geese around Field Hunter and Doorman had over 70 this morning when I left over decoys


----------



## snowbus

Was out this morning....roost emptied and flew south. Had one big flock come in. Nothing feeding though with 4" of snow - central part of state. Saw several other flocks coming from the north going SE.


----------



## goose killer

was down in southeast north dakota yesterday. there was geese every where. there were sections filled with geese. it was pretty neat to see all of them. we shot eight and a double banded ross with a 20 dollar reward band.


----------



## duckp

Most of the day there were quite a few geese in the Webster area.Most of our time was spent helping others out of ditches,drifts,etc.Get 20 miles south of webster,lot less snow.(4-5 inches)
Its now 4:20PM and since about 2PM there has been a serious migration going back SE.As I type its a solid string of flocks heading that way-I assume coming from NoDak but...?????With a foot of new stuff on the ground here,may be awhile before they return.


----------



## ND trapper

The S&B's were starting to come in pretty good the last few days here in the SE corner of Nodak. I found two good fields yesterday before the snow came and they were loaded with birds. Just got back home a little while ago as I was out to see if the birds moved out or stayed and I can honestly say that I did not see one "S" or "B". Saw some Canadians but that was it.


----------



## dakota gary

Just east of Sioux Falls I saw large numbers of snow geese flying north on morning of Mar 18 (many hundreds)
I saw 2 large flocks down in fields in Viborg area early eve. Mar 18 (many thousands)
Sky was full along I29 from Viborg to Sioux Falls, looked like another large group might be going down south of Beresford
Saw a few hundred more headed WNW from East edge of SFalls Mar20 evening


----------



## Chuck Smith

Drove from Sioux Falls to mitchell SD. Saw flock after flock heading north this morning.


----------



## blklabs2

We were in sd for a week thru the snow and rain in the mitchell area, the most geese are south of there , there are LOTSof snows there yesterday we shot 40 ,10 of them were juvs, we killed 361 in 5 days they are really stacking up, saw lots of fresh geese this am,in the MUDDY fields good hunting we got 2 bands also thejuvs and the rossys decoyed well they loved the vortex!!


----------



## huntaholic

headshot said:


> Has anybody seen any birds cross the border into Canada yet
> 
> 
> 
> A little early for that. I have sucessfully hunted snows on Apr.1 but you gotta put on a lot of miles. Winter isn't finished with us up here.
Click to expand...

Hello headshot, heard a report of a small flock flying over Saskatoon yestreday. I ve shot snows on April 1st for many years now. Were do you hunt?


----------



## dakota gary

They got 6-12" snow from NE SD across middle of MN Fri morn. Will that slow them down? . . . .or do they just keep goin?


----------



## SoDakShooter

Most of the birds I have been seeing have been heading south. Birds have been flying low and looking to land. There are birds from reports from people i know and personal scouting all the way from brookings to sand lake. It snowed again a little last night.


----------



## headshot

> Hello headshot, heard a report of a small flock flying over Saskatoon yestreday. I ve shot snows on April 1st for many years now. Were do you hunt?


I can't give you the good spots.lol. I hunt the mid-west area. In the spring I head SE looking for the leading edge birds near towns like kinderly,biggar, luseland. They seem to relax quite a bit in that 200-300 miles from the border. Once I find them I follow them back towards home as that seems to be the way their migration flyway has changed. Never any competition for fields and we don't even see the CO's. I just go out spring hunting to get out and blow the dust off the gear. Last year we hunted in minus 25 windchill during the first week of april and we got a few. , I think in 6 hunts me and my partner killed 80-90, nothing spectacular but it was consitent. Scouting was the key, the birds were very unpredictable but they would decoy if you could get under the flock.


----------



## snowbus

What was left of snows on the roost got up and went southeast, just like the groups yesterday. Never saw a bird after that - picked up early.

Still 2" of snow in the fields west of Jamestown. Snowline is just east of Bismarck.


----------



## dfisher

Anything around Bismarck or points north?
Good luck,
Dan


----------



## dakota gary

Saw lots of small flocks of snows along I90 between Sioux Falls and Fairmont MN this morning. They were flying various directions, but mostly SE. Even saw a couple flocks nearly meet. I thought they would probably join up and pick a direction, but they were apparently unrelated and just kept going, one north, and the other SE.


----------



## averyghg

dfisher said:


> Anything around Bismarck or points north?
> Good luck,
> Dan


for the most part there's no more snow in bismarck once again, i have yet to see a snow/blue fly over. odds are unless im outside at the right place and right time i probably won't see any


----------



## snowbus

There are a few still around, dwindling by the hour I'm sure with this weather - snow squals all day here. 1/2" on the ground again.


----------



## averyghg

just talked to a couple buddies that are hammering em in nodak right now, i don't like to give exact locations in a public forum but if you shoot me a pm i can tell ya where they're at.........just keep it to yourself


----------



## FlashBoomSplash

Smoked em today in ND. If you can find them the huntin is good rate now. I am going out in the morning again. Think I found a trick for the adults. But just when you think you figured them out things change.


----------



## QUAD GOD

I am in central Mn,and i was wondering if anyone had any information about the current light goose situation in North Dakota right now.I have made the trip out there the last two springs,and i am planning to come out again this spring.
I dont have any decoys yet,or an electronic caller,but i managed to get birds both of the last two springs by sneaking up on them,or by setting up in flyover spots between fields.
this takes a lot of time and effort,but it is sure fun!i normally stay at a farm out of heimdahl,but it does not sound like they are hunting this year,so i am on my own.
i do a ton of hunting in my area,but the snows do not come through here.we see a few in the fall,but usually only high flyers.i do decoy canadians,but i only do that in mn so far.
i totally understand if no one will give me specifics,i possibly would do the same thing,especially to out of staters.i am just asking for any info you can supply me with.i assure you,i do appreciate the oppurtunity to come out into your great state to hunt these fascinating birds.i have been watching for property in nd,me and my wife are considering moving out there when the nest empties.even in my small town,it is getting too city like.
i dont think you have to worry about me taking too many of your birds,since i will be coming out either alone,or just me and my oldest son!besides,its tough getting too many the way i do it!
well,i wish you all good luck,and thank you in advance for any insight you may offer me.
dan


----------



## Feather Freeks

just got back from southeast south dakota again, with lots of birds coming up, and a crap ton coming back down, they were stacked! of course the birds that came back down were smart as hell, but we managed to get 21 this weekend, only decoyed one morning, shot 2 over 120 rags. pass shot the rest of the trip. very very few people hunting them down there. thousands upon thousands. about 25 miles from minnesota. also saw a couple thousand in a pasture by pipestone MN. over all a fun weekend, we had a blast!


----------



## born2kill

was just out over this weekend in by watertown and lots and lots of snows there.. our group shot 24 snows this weekend and one band on a blue goose but there everywhere and i thimnk they we be pushing north ASAP. i haved a cabin on enemy swim lake and we recieved a lil' over 10-12 inches of snow


----------



## TANATA

Saw a lot of birds yesterday and today they were all gone or headed south. This was north of Jamestown and east all the way to Valley City. Guess they didn't like the 14 degree weather this morning.


----------



## QUAD GOD

i have never hunted in s.d. i have friends who live in aberdeen,but they live in town,and dont hunt.i thought land access was more of an issue in s.d.
am i correct about this?that is why i never tried it there.or is aberdeen not in the flyway?
i figured the snow and cold temps would really mess with the migration.i know the spring hunt is all a matter of timing anyhow.before this last snow,i was told few of the fields had water in them,which seems to be where i have found almost all of my birds in the past.maybe this will add a little moisture to them.


----------



## Old Hunter

Most birds have headed south. Some groups stayed and hunkered down roosting on the ice. The migration has pretty much stalled out. When it gets warm and melts this snow into sheet water it will start quickly.


----------



## mallardhunter

we were hunting down by huron and shot 24 geese this morning, we ended up with 1 banded ross lots of geese all over in that area. they decoyed very good for some odd reason i thought, could have been because we were by open water when it was cold out.


----------



## dfisher

Bunch of honkers and lessers moving tonight at sunset over Norwich. Saw a few whites mixed in with one group of mixed big and little Canadas. 
Good luck
Dan


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Avery? You got any Lat, and Long on them? I want to go find some geese!


----------



## averyghg

to everyone that has pm'd me and havent got a respone back yet:

Everyone i talked to told me the birds have moved out on them the last couple of days. I put 360 miles on today all over southern ND and found nothing that jumpers would even appreciate.

I think there's a reverse migration going on this year. Definitely a good year to live in SD


----------



## snowbus

Saw a large group coming from the NW heading SE today while walking out of Walmart. How the heck they slipped by earlier in the week is beyond me. A good 1k.

Cold again tonight......


----------



## NDMALLARD

I too traveled southern ND yesterday and today. There wasn't much out there to get excited about. I did find 2-3 wetspots that had a few thousand birds on them but there was not much in the air. One of the roosts I found jumped as I was glassing them and headed south to SoDak.
I hope this coming weekend things improve!


----------



## bud69652

count from the weekend in sd are fri-17, sat-26, sun-22. plenty of birds to shoot at. not one other person out. birds decoyed better this weekend that last. still not a lot of juvies, but the ones that were around couldn't wait to get into the spread. birds flew north all weekend in the a.m. and then back south in the p.m. birds that came back in the p.m. decoyed much better.


----------



## commander019

deathrowcalls said:


> also saw a couple thousand in a pasture by pipestone MN.


I know exactly which birds you are talking about.


----------



## Z. Sherman

Went out to SD, Just north and west of Brookings from the 14 through the 20th. Seemed to be wuite a few birds moving through, overall we took 107 birds, 2 of them being banded. Seemed the foggy days were the best for pass shooting. Temps supposed to be warmer this coming week so there should be even more birds this week. Hunting should be fantastic out there now. We tried decoying a few days but never got one flock to look at us.


----------



## MN Duck Slayer

Seen 100 or so flying just south of New Ulm MN yesterday, nothing to give a sh*t about but hell it was still cool to see them this far in MN. Might have to get the old $3 MN license and see what the hell happens!!


----------



## goosecaller

My buddies and i were hunting in the lake preston area wed. through sat. last week. We saw at least 50,000 birds in the area but they were all adults and extremely difficult to decoy. the snow that came pushed them all east to our area then the snow from the west that hit MN and Eastern SD really messed them up and had no idea where to go. There still is 27 inches of ice on lake thompson with some open water along the shores getting the most sun but it frezzes up again often. There is not much for sheet water as well. On our drive back home on sun. we saw birds 40 miles into MN. Local bar tender says we were about 2 to even 3 weeks early. we did some jump shooting but had little success. Hope every one else has better luck then we did. Might be going later for juvies to try and make up for the past week.


----------



## slough

Drove from Fargo-Bismarck today on I-94 (about 10AM-1PM) and saw about 150 snows the whole way. The one decent sized flock (~125 birds) I saw was about 20 miles west of Jamestown and was up 300 yards flying south INTO a 30 mph wind. The fields from Fargo for about 40 miles west are pretty white now, after that there is a little in most fields until about Jamestown. Once you get about 20 miles past Jamestown there is no snow. Didn't see any open sheetwater in fields although some had little pockets of frozen meltwater that would open quick on a nice day.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Counts on Squaw Creek went from a little over a million last Monday to 50,000 today.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

SD will be slamming this week with their bird numbers and high winds and snow forecasted throughout the week in SD. Good luck to those out...post up some pics too.


----------



## hellcat0788

Hey I was wondering how everybody thought about the Lake Thompson area. I was down there on Easter and saw a lot. I was wondering if anybody knew if it was going to be about the same down there or better with the weather that might get a little warmer and if it would be a good idea to try and decoy at all this saturday. I heard that there were still a lot of juvies down south and was thinking that they might be up here with the warmer weather but I might be wrong. Let me know what you think.


----------



## greenc

Did very well in se nd seen more than huntable numbers had good success decoying heard from other hunters saying there wasnt any birds in the erea but they all came from west working east we found them hugging the boarder and coming up from sand lake


----------



## dfisher

I talked to a guy at Sand Lake today and he said they had about 170,000 before the snow but most had since pulled out and headed back south.
Dan


----------



## open minded snow hunter

heard of a pile of snows just north of steel can anyone help confirm this?
May head out in the morning to check it out.


----------



## ghostbuster

went outside last night and everytime i went outside i heard snow geese everywhere and they were flying north hopefully a snow storm comes so i can shoot them one last time


----------



## buckmaster

There are a few geese in the valley city, jamestown area, but most of the birds have headed back south after the snow. Hopefully they get here by this weekend


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

open minded snow hunter said:


> heard of a pile of snows just north of steel can anyone help confirm this?
> May head out in the morning to check it out.


No snowline, here today - gone tomorrow. West of the hills is very unpredictable.


----------



## snowbus

I put on alot of miles last night on both sides of 94 to the east and nothing. Is was windy though and difficult to scout in those conditions.


----------



## naschafe

http://www.natice.noaa.gov/ims/index.htm

I know this isn't a report, but is a helpful site to see the snow line up into Canada.


----------



## bagsmasher

After dutifully reading all the reports and entering one myself to keep up with the migration it occurred to me that unless Chris has dumped them it would be interesting to compare dates and numbers of last year with this year. Seems as though I went too early this year and did the same thing last year. This ice on the lakes is something else.


----------



## dleva

bagsmasher,

Just go to page one of reports and you can access 2007 and 2006 reports from there.


----------



## justund223

i think there is a pretty good movement of snows right now, the aberdeen radar is lit up but the weather says its fair and partly cloudy, what do you think?

http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?rid= ... 1&loop=yes


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

I think most of that is ground clutter. However, those bands to the west of Aberdeen moving to the NE look like they could be birds.

I looked at the radar an hour ago and was wondering the same thing.


----------



## thegoodie1

That rader could be correct. We hunted southeast of Aberdeen yesterday and around 2 pm the biggest group of snow geese I have ever seen picked up and went right towards Aberdeen. Simply amazing. As for a report south of Groton there are close to 1 million birds - give or take a few. I would say it is a 20 mile square area and wow!


----------



## duckp

Yes indeed,and they are already NORTH of the new predicted snow.


----------



## TheProffesional

was out by devils lake this past saturday and didnt see 
a single snowgoose hopefully this weekend


----------



## TINGER

I am sitting in my dorm room in jametown and i have my window open and i can hear flock after flock coming by. I went out monday and the only geese i found was around the cargill malting plant next to spiritwood i was able to sneak one field and my party got 4


----------



## B20XD

Went to pratice competition duck calling today about 3 hours into arkansas, and seen a few flocks of juvies still hanging around right on the sides of the main road. May be a lot more down here not sure. Not that this helps yall out but just letting you know there may be more geese to come.


----------



## bornlucky

Tremendous migration of snow geese over southern ND on Tuesday. A steady flight beginning in the early afternoon. They were still flying last night at 10:00.


----------



## Leo Porcello

> PLEASE KEEP THIS THREAD FOR SNOW GOOSE REPORTS ONLY. If you want to talk about something other than a snow goose report, please start a new one. Any posts taking the reports off course will be removed, I hope everyone understands that it's needed to keep this for what it's intended. All posts will be moved out of the reports forum without warning.


----------



## duckp

Just drove a loop from Webster to Aberdeen then north then back.Very significant migration north-of geese and outfitters/hunters.Full report in the 'Snow in SoDak 'thread.


----------



## northerngoosehunter

if you look at the aberden radar you can see the geese going through the snowless channel between groton and webster. Pretty amazing.


----------



## Large munsterlander1

Leo Porcello said:


> PLEASE KEEP THIS THREAD FOR SNOW GOOSE REPORTS ONLY. If you want to talk about something other than a snow goose report, please start a new one. Any posts taking the reports off course will be removed, I hope everyone understands that it's needed to keep this for what it's intended. All posts will be moved out of the reports forum without warning.
Click to expand...


----------



## tnelson1

The snow storms have been wacking SD. Round two coming tonight and Thurs. Maybe it will happen to ND next week. Hope so! With warmer temps next week its possible it could be a another fly over this year. Nothing to stop em. Get em while you can.


----------



## duckslayer

A lot of birds pushing into the Devils Lake region today, saw birds from 10am until 6pm constantly. Nothing on the ground, but lots in the air. Not much water anywhere around here, too damn dry.


----------



## dfisher

Nothing moving around Norwich except honkers and pintails. 
Dan


----------



## james.hunter

Believe it or not just talked to my friend in Minot and he is reporting seeing small flocks of snows around 500 flying high and a few landing in fields. My guess is they are all adults.


----------



## dfisher

james.hunter said:


> Believe it or not just talked to my friend in Minot and he is reporting seeing small flocks of snows around 500 flying high and a few landing in fields. My guess is they are all adults.


James...don't believe everything you hear. 
Dan


----------



## Leo Porcello

Drove the Minot area yeserday evening and did not see one snow. I am not saying your buddy is wrong but if there was snows in Minot I would not be typing on this computer right now. :2cents:


----------



## R&amp;B OUTFITTERS

We have had snow geese migrating into Sask. the last 2 days, small flocks but there will be shootable numbers by the opener. Alot showed up late yesterday afternoon.


----------



## headshot

I talked to a friend in central sask. Flock of 2-3000 showed up last night.


----------



## goosehunter21

All the birds that are flying around the Devils Lake area are heading back south...there is no open water around here...will be late next week before anything settles in.


----------



## boranger

I can back today from hunting around DeSmet and west ,MOST birds I have ever seen, had a great time,We did not kill an birds in fact we did not have anybird work our decoys,fist time that has happend to us, and big numbers of birds were flying south today! I have hunted these birds every spring,this is how I think this year :roll:  :lol: :roll:


----------



## open minded snow hunter

Chris Hustad said:


> open minded snow hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> heard of a pile of snows just north of steel can anyone help confirm this?
> May head out in the morning to check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> No snowline, here today - gone tomorrow. West of the hills is very unpredictable.
Click to expand...

I scouted all day on the 25th and found ten thousand snows north of hurdsfield on the way to harvey. Made a huge swing through carrington down to woodworth and over to dawson and only saw small migrating flocks (possibly scouting flocks? 75 to 100 birds). Shot three out of a flock of 150 (only birds seen on ground south of hurdsfield) using a Shadow Shield mirror blind was kind of impressed at how it worked.


----------



## h2ofwlr

14" of snow at Highmore, SD, that is east of Pierre and N of Chamberlin.

Aberdeen was on the northern edge. Pierre over to Brookings is south center of precip. So 25 mile S of that line and 75 North of the line is main precip area. Heaviest is just west of Redfield at 3/4". .25" to up to .50" of precip fell as a norm in that area, lesser amounts area from around the area. Like northern counties along ND did not get any. Less than .25 S of I -90 But remember, now equate that water amount to Snow.

Northern edge of NE also got precip, .25" and less (2" snow+-) . SW Mn got up to 1/2", mainly SW of the MN River.

Areas in SD with less than 4" should have pretty much melted off today. Areas less than 6" should be melted off tomorrow IF the sun comes out. Be prepared for SLOP in the fields--like ATVs getting stuck. So go light, hike in the gear in back backs, carts, etc.

ND snow pack line is from Whapeton to DL to Turtle Mtn.


----------



## Deer_Slayer

my bro wants to go out tom here in omaha nebraska, is nething around here at all anymore?? Keep hearing conflicting reports, and hard to find info on nebraska. 
:huh:


----------



## Bauer

light numbers, nothing worth even heading out on in the Garrison area. It started with seeing one white bird early this week, to now small groups of 100 mixed with with the canadians. With work ive covered everything between Makoti and Turtle lake and thats what Ive been seeing. Im hoping for some larger numbers, I really want to get out this year. Will have to see what the weather brings this weekend. :beer:


----------



## dfisher

Lot of honkers and lessers around Norwich. No snows.
Dan


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Deer_Slayer said:


> my bro wants to go out tom here in omaha nebraska, is nething around here at all anymore?? Keep hearing conflicting reports, and hard to find info on nebraska.
> :huh:


There is geese in NE b/c I know guys still hunting them hard. They're putting on plenty of miles though.


----------



## duckp

First day in weeks I can't hunt but I've been outside much of the morning.Initially I had a few very high flocks heading south.Since about 9AM(now 11AM)a series of flocks have been going over moderately high but all heading NW.(I'm up on the Coteau in NE SoDak and still have a lot of snow on the ground)
Good hunting.


----------



## boranger

talk to my buddy a few min. a go ,in huron, hunting is good, bird are every place you look,


----------



## dfisher

Talked to the nice lady at Sand Lake and she says: The count yesterday was 470,000 light geese. 
Dan


----------



## Trapper62

A few scattered flocks of snows showed up yesterday in eastern Bottineau County, but nothing that I would call huntable yet!


----------



## Snowgoose1

Got 11 Friday bottineau county...

but was probably a fluke as I drove south another 40-50 miles scouting to see if there were backed up by some numbers and only saw few flocks flying of 50-100 each...

5 were ross's geese.... one of which was blue phase ross's


----------



## jhegg

On Friday I drove from Dawson to Jamestown to Aberdeen to Fargo. Saw a few south of Jamestown, but that was about it.


----------



## if it flies it dies1

i hunted south of jamestown just got back home today. it was really hard huntin saw a few big flocks of s and b but there really spooky we tryed sneeking up to them we crawled for a mile and half it sucked but we got a few it was so worth the pain. good luck to all


----------



## mallardgunner

Saw about 50,000 enter Lake Tewaukon about noon today. I think they are finally coming back. Also heard SD will be getting a big snow storm today. Might give some birds a push. Thinking this week will be good and will start to see some larger numbers.


----------



## B.D.B.

Just got back today from SD. Got into the state on Monday afternoon. Started scouting around Hwy 14 between Brookings and De Smet, didn't see much but ice and very few geese. Made quite a drive south to the Missouri River by Lake Andes and found that to be froze with no geese, then drove to Springfield and Yankton with fewer geese than we wanted to hunt. Didn't find huntable numbers until we got to Freeman area. Shot 50 geese Tuesday morning with a decent amount of juvies and ross. Decided to give the same field a shot Wednesday after not finding a better spot, and we paid for it, getting 8 Wed. A snow storm was scheduled for Wednesday night, which produced 2 inches in our area, so we stuck it out and paid again with 2 on Thursday. Morale was down, but we got a hot tip on geese being in the Watertown area. So we packed up and made the drive north to find a load of geese. Hunted Friday and Saturday with great numbers of geese and shot our 4 man limits in some incredible winds. Fields were incredibly muddy in both locations. Four wheeler made all the difference for getting decoys into fields. We did see a good push of birds north on Saturday. Also today driving down I-29 we saw a good amount pushing north along the interstate corridor. Was lucky enough to get a $100 reward band on an adult snow Friday morning, the highlight of the trip for me. We shot just over 200 birds in 5 days, with the majority of them coming in 3 of those days. About 30% juvies 30% ross and 40% adults in my estimation. Would have probably gotten more if we had moved to the X every day. Mud and laziness are to blame for that. We had an awesome trip and thanks to all the kind landowners in SD for permission. Hopefully everyone has a good safe end to the spring hunt. Thanks for all the reports, hope this helps.


----------



## dfisher

Saw two flocks of snows over Norwich tonight. Very high and headed southeast. Probably 200 in one bunch and 400 in the other.
Good luck,
Dan


----------



## Roughrider

Hunted by Edgely Sat. lots of birds until about 9:30am when the winds picked up and they moved north fast. Tuff to decoy. On the way home today saw atleast 250K watched them for about 10 min then they picked up headed n/ne. With the nice week coming up hopefully most of the birds will be south of the border this coming weekend and not in Canada.


----------



## AV

sapose to get like 10 inches of snow in sodak and like any where from - to10 in nodak should hold the birds back a littel


----------



## TINGER

There was a lot of geese by woodworth yesterday was able to get 41 with myself and a friend of mine but i went there today and they all were heading north. On the way back saw one big group north of windsor.


----------



## Taxman

Here is my post for the year. 
Four of us hunted North Dakota sat. and half a day on sun. We shot 72 birds. 
•No birds west of Tappen North and South of I-94
•Most of the birds we saw were between Jamestown and Valley city. North and south of I94
•Windy on Sat. found most of the birds sitting and feeding in or around corn fields. These were hard to spot because they weren't moving much.
•Sat.-hunted both sides of I94 and we saw app. 10 flocks of 1K-2K. and a couple flocks of 50K.
•Sun we stayed app. 20 miles south of I-94. We saw at least a dozen flocks of 10K-20K birds. and couple of them were 50K+.
•We only pass shot. I would have thought with the winds on sat I we would have been in the same area as Sunday we would have had more birds.
•We put on 1600 miles between Friday night-Sunday night.
•I would like to thanks those who post positive reports and the land owners who let us hunt on there land.

I hope this helps and good luck to all hunters.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I'm sure a lot of geese went down this weekend, those winds were crazy. Saturday we worked big flocks all day and the average shot was 15-20 yards...good times.

Should be interesting to see what MORE snow in SD will do, but the birds are pretty scattered all over the place. Forecast looks like the will start moving in a hurry by the end of the weekend...should start to thin out a bit in many areas.


----------



## headshot

> •We put on 1600 miles between Friday night-Sunday night.


Where did you find the time to hunt? I can't find the birds at 80mph.lol More reliable reports of scattered flocks moving into central sask. Nothing major, but it's a start and they seem to be even further west then last year.


----------



## dblkluk

> PLEASE KEEP THIS THREAD FOR SNOW GOOSE REPORTS ONLY. If you want to talk about something other than a snow goose report, please start a new one. Any posts taking the reports off course will be removed, I hope everyone understands that it's needed to keep this for what it's intended. All posts will be moved out of the reports forum without warning.


----------



## snow

Well we scouted from jamestown last wednesday 3/26 to bismarck then up to Hazen,very few birds in the jamestown area and zero s/b's west.

Friday we headed down #83 from Bis and finally found birds near mound city SoDak,nothing huntable but flocks with a few hundred each,just enough to get your blood goin.

After scouting for larger flocks we decided to head east,hit the mother load near aberdeen,spent the next two days here,other hunters at the motel were taking birds near the sand lake refuge,our birds were between aberdeen and the hill country and then south about 15 miles,huge scattered flocks everywhere,most were spending the night in fields with sheet water.

The word was out because by saturday the area was full of hunters,motel rooms were booked between aberdeen to webster.

We shot all adult snows/blues and about 20% were ross.

Man,sure wish I could take a spring fully plumbed pintail  they don't look nothin like this in the fall.I was surprised to see mergs and bills holding up in little sheet water ponds no more than 6"s deep.Great time of year...


----------



## Snowgooser

Saw a few snows and blues mixed in with Canadas south of Saskatoon this morning. No big numbers, just a few hundred. Not alot of water open yet this far, but the weather is supposed to be warmer near the end of this week and into the weekend. Can't wait until opener!


----------



## jake urich

Shot around 90 s&b's 3/29-3/30 with 3 guys just north west of Freeman SD. thats just south of I90 along US81. 3/29 hunted 2 different pasture ponds near silver lake, had about 25000 feeding 1/2 a mile away shot alot of singles and pairs. 3/30 shot 2 tornados, 1 of about 5000 birds and 1 of about 1500 birds all migrators also had alot small groups of 4-20 work well. These may be some of the last birds that far south on the ride home today from Yankton south we saw NO birds. Be interesting to see what todays snow in that area will do


----------



## justund223

pretty decent migration over DL today constistent flocks going nw from 10-2 not much on the ground though feeding flocks a few and far between


----------



## jwdinius1

talked to a buddy who drove from mayville to bismarck this morning and he said he saw a bunch of large flocks between jamestown and steele! all heading north and very few on the ground


----------



## dfisher

I probably had 50 thousand fly over me this afternoon. All headed SE.
Good shooting,
Dan


----------



## huntingdude16

I saw basicly the same thing as Dan, going over Minot. Still flying this morning from what I could see in the far distance. Not sure if they were snows or not.

Must not like what they see farther north. My dad about a week ago, was up at Darling, and he saw them flying back and forth the whole time he was there(4 hours). Spose they were looking for open water and didnt find it.

Saw about 500 S&B's sittin on the very south end of Des Lacs refuge, sitting in a small spot of open water.


----------



## duckslayer

Saw approx. 3 dozen flocks yesterday feeding between DL, Leeds, Minnewaukan. A couple north of 2 that I didnt drive to see where they were, but could definetely tell that they were landing. Talked to a guy who did well in the New Rockford area over the weekend. Constant flight yesterday evening.


----------



## Duckhuntrgeese

There are still flocks trickling through southern SD. We saw an influx of juvies today and yesterday. Shot 14 in the morning yesterday. There is a roost area off the MO river (S. SD) holding 40,000 or so still but I am assuming they will be pushing north soon.


----------



## cbas

Saw two groups today over Regina, Saskatchewan. Weather has been a little colder than normal with today warming up a bit.

Both about 300-400 birds each four hours apart heading to the lake in town here. These are the first ones I have seen this Spring.


----------



## james.hunter

Saw a good sized flock of canadas this morning along with a small group of ducks flying south across highway two by the airforce base. Hopeing these are the scouting groups for snows. Just thought i would let you guys know.


----------



## Herters_Decoys

Saw alot of snow geese come out of canada going south east yesterday. This weekend should be the ticket if you know where the birds are 8)


----------



## justund223

saw a couple thousand flying se over grand forks last night at about 945


----------



## greenc

200,000 just moved into tewauken this afternoon lots flying over fargo as well


----------



## goosehunternd

some decent sized flocks moving over forks today, they were heading in all directions, I think DL should be good this weekend, headin out tomrow night


----------



## Labs4me

Near Hankinson last weekend seen many birds from Wyndmere south to the border. Today seen a very large flock over Fargo.


----------



## dfisher

Talked to the nice lady at Sand Lake this afternoon. She said: The new count, just in, was 175,000 light geese in town.

Good luck
Dan


----------



## Zekeland

Saw many flocks coming and going into SW corner yesterday...none on the ground....

Most were on their way back into USA...not sure why, snow line is way north, maybe b/c evening temps still into -10's


----------



## james.hunter

Saw around 10 to 20 thousand flying SW this morning on the way to the base. Looking like a good weekend comming up.


----------



## ghostbuster

seen small flocks flying north last night over water might be the juvies!


----------



## buckmaster

Most of the snow's have left the Jamestown area looks like I will be heading north this weekend


----------



## Triple B

decent sized flocks heading NW over casselton this morning. alot of specks and canada's on the move as well. good day to be on the reciveing end of the migration.


----------



## USSapper

Dad said there was alot of snows flying today over town.

Wish I could see it! Good luck


----------



## R&amp;B OUTFITTERS

Snow geese moved into Sask all day , still flying north at dark.


----------



## mnfshrman

Worked in Jamestown all week and hardly seen any birds. Maybe 3-4 flocks the whole week. I believe most of the birds are still held up in SD. Headed for DL area next weekend, hope the Juvies are there.

David


----------



## wild42

Saw a small flock maybe 1,000 on Wednesday in east central Iowa and another flock of 20 today. Don't see many in this part of the state. I wish I were in N.D. this weekend!


----------



## Roughrider

Probably atleast 500k snows between Lakota and Brocket/Lawton tonight. Was out sneeking and pass shooting by myself and got 10 (ran out of shells). Only saw one other pickup with 2 hunters from DL they got 7. Lots of birds, all adults.


----------



## duckslayer

Head to hwy 2 and north. all week the birds have been thick in benson and ramsey county but tonight saw just a few in fields. North of hwy2 has to be loaded. I wish I was game for the weekend, but just like every year, its bball tourney weekend, it never fails............


----------



## dfisher

Was out for a few hours yesterday morning and never saw a snow or blue. Lot of Canada geese of various sizes moving and one group of white-fronts came by but no white geese. Guess I scared them so badly Monday that they figured they better stay over to the east a shade more.  
Good shooting,
Dan


----------



## SoDakShooter

I saw a pretty long string of birds flying over Watertown, SD today. In my 4 minute drive to work I probably saw 15,000 all heading north. So there are still some birds in this area.


----------



## duckp

Yes indeed but not for long I suspect.Last 2 days there's been lots of Juvies and all are heading north.Got to love those juvies-even if you're all alone.Get close,send the dog over the hill-they get up and fly to the dog(and you.)


----------



## recker

It was all adults last weekend but now I wonder. Near 60 today in Minneapolis. I think the juvies are pushing hard. Buddy said I should wait until next weekend to come back to Sand Lake. I may end up being too late.


----------



## deacon

10's of thousands for snow geese flying over Fargo at noon today. Never have seen so many geese. Were quite high big push is on.


----------



## Snowgoose1

lots of birds crossed Bottineau county Thursday east to west. but none put a foot down on land or water.

Not flying that high, some even low.... but not stopping.

Not the snow/water here that is further east north of devils lake.


----------



## headshot

Big flocks of birds in central sask today. I flew back yesterday and saw geese from saskatoon westward. Did a scouting run today and found huntable numbers. The weather is supposed to warm up this week so hopefully I'll have some pics on monday. It was tempting to try to jump a few but I waited all winter, 2 more days won't kill me.


----------



## Snowgooser

Just talked to my hunting buddies coming in from Manitoba, and there are big flocks heading north/northwest from east of Regina all the way up Hwy 11. Tempting to leave them and head out on my own, but Monday morning is only 41 hours, 44 minutes, and 30 seconds away!!


----------



## headshot

Head west snow gooser. More geese west of Saskatoon then I have ever seen this early.


----------



## brobones

I was told there are tons heading north along the Alberta Sask border. look out Lloydminister.


----------



## jwdinius1

Talked to my pa this morning and he said there is lots of birds in the langdon area, about 12 miles from candian border!


----------



## dfisher

Took a drive this afternoon over to Rugby. Saw about 7 or 8 flocks flying east but nothing on the ground.
Dan


----------



## mallard

We caught the tail end of the migration through central ND the last two days. I also saw that Hustad and the boys were in the same area but did not have a chance to BS about hunting. 
I noticed that the geese were tougher to decoy this year than the last few years and migration coridors covered a huge area.
We ended up shooting 1 banded snow, and a double banded snow that one of the guy's in our group found wounded in a field.


----------



## Brad Anderson

Spent the last week in the devils lake area fishing. The last 2 days were the most action I've seen all week, as far as sobs are concerned. Lots of birds on the ground and in the air today. My neighbor claimed to see 2 square miles of snows on the ground 1\2 mile west of town today. Lots of flocks heading north past hwy 2.


----------



## duckp

Did some coyote hunting and driving yesterday.Very few left in NE SoDak.Now we have another storm coming-suspect most birds are north of the expected track and our year is likely pretty much over.
Good hunting 'up north'.


----------



## headshot

Brobones: I have never seen a migration like this. Head to Kindersly :lol:


----------



## northerngoosehunter

plenty birds left in NE sodak. Still not many juvies though.


----------



## duckp

Well,just spent an hour driving and enjoying the spring miracle/migration.I drove a swath up here on the plateau and did not see a single snow.A little fog though so....
Ain't many left up here though,thats for sure.


----------



## greenc

Hunted south of valley city sat and the fog was awsome and the birds decoyed like ive never seen in a long time 15-20yards was majority of our shot we cleaned house on them with in an couple of hours we had 70+ we even used one of those reel wings they work in the fog but not during the sunny days going to have pics mon juives are going to be her by this weekend i would say


----------



## Hitman_25

hunted De smet SD on friday shot 62 ross and juvie 50/50 mix hunted sat shot 39 mostly juvie i think only 2 ross hunted today all the geese apeared to have went north. saw only one snow. juives decoyed great to only 300 silos and a couple spining machines. with some sillo flyers.


----------



## AWO

Shot 60 over the decoys yesterday in NE SoDak, alot of juvies and ross. Taken 6 years to shoot a 3 man limit, finally did it, and damn does it hurt the shoulder. 8)


----------



## snowbus

Good numbers of birds in ND - just isolated. No migration activity where we were this weekend. Pretty much a fall hunt with morning an evening shoots. No ross/juvies - but did see a good ross flock on the way home.


----------



## snowsforlife

havn't seen this many snows in SE ND in the last 2 spring combined so whoever thinks they are already into northern ND and the migration is almost done think again


----------



## TheProffesional

hunted DL friday and saturday did nothin but sneeks
and 3 of us got 40 snows and blues, 1 was banded. before
noon and after six anywhere in the sky u looked u would see
huge flocks of snowgees it was a great weekend. Didnt see
many other hunters.


----------



## Zekeland

Scouted on saturday after lunch and the sky was alive in all directions. Spotted one flock only on the ground....north, north , north.

Sunday hunt and migration stopped, for one day. What a big difference in bird numbers. Enjoyed some mixed flocks coming in for a look. A medium size flock full of specks, blues, canada's, and some ross.

Let me tell ya..........

There is zero snowcover in SW Mb, there is almost zero sheetwater as well. Snowline is way north of Trans-Canada.

Skies should be full this week :beer:


----------



## james.hunter

Well me and two friends went out over in the lakota area and shot seven. Wish we would have gotten a couple more but had gun problems. But all in all a great weekend and like the prevous reports there were birds flying every were but it looked like most of the birds that were on the ground were on posted land. O well if it keeps them in the area so be it. Good Luck to all. :beer:


----------



## barebackjack

Hunted central ND this weekend. I have no idea how many birds flew DIRECTLY over our spread this weekend, but it was pretty much non-stop birds/dont get outta the blind for three hours on saturday and about five on sunday.

At one point 180 degrees of horizon was blacked out by a HUGE string of migrators late saturday morning, which started to dump into the already huge mass on the ground upwind of our spread.

Wish I had a video camera.

Unfortunatly, no juvies or rossies, so the decoying wasnt great, but we did manage to pull some down close enough for a shot. In fact, one of the few ross's that I saw, I killed, and it was banded! My snow band dry spell is over.

Great weekend though.


----------



## headshot

Brutal ice fog here today. The birds are concentrating in the only open water.


----------



## BDPH

4 of us hunted yesterday 2 miles south of Frederick S.D. (approx. 20 miles south of N.D. border). Got to the field and there was only a slight dusting of snow, but by 11a.m. we had several inches on the ground. Suprisingly high number of geese still in the area. We ended up with 47 and two banded lesser snows. Mix was a few ross and maybe 25 - 30% juvies with the rest being adults. I think maybe one more hunt this spring and we will be done.

BDPH

PS, if you can avoid it dont ever hunt in a snow storm with silo socks, they fill up pretty quick....what a pain.


----------



## dblkluk

> PLEASE KEEP THIS THREAD FOR SNOW GOOSE REPORTS ONLY. If you want to talk about something other than a snow goose report, please start a new one. Any posts taking the reports off course will be removed, I hope everyone understands that it's needed to keep this for what it's intended. All posts will be moved out of the reports forum without warning.


----------



## SDwaterfowler

Hunted this past weekend in east central SD. Friday started out with very decent concentrations with lots of juvies and ross. But the roosts started clearing out Friday morning as the birds were pulling out and heading north. Very few left as of the end of the weekend. I'm hanging up my hat for the season unless I can get a group of guys together to make a trip up north. Good luck to the rest of you up in NoDak and Canada! I will say the adults were very hard this year but be patient and those juvies and ross will bring up the tail end.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Spent the last 4 days hunting snows in Central ND. LOTS of birds moved Thursday- Saturday, nothing moved yesterday.

I had a horrible trip for luck....replaced 2 trailer tires, 2 ATV tires were flat, had to have a tractor pull us out Thursday, lost one of my electronic ear plugs ($$$), lost some gear....etc. etc.

But hey, the birds decoyed pretty darn good for 3 of us. Saturday was our best day as we worked a ton of flocks in close and we could actually shoot for once. We also got invaded by Ross that day as I think 25 of them or more were Rossies. We only shot 1 juvy the entire 4 days so they were a treat.

From my contacts it sounds like things are going to really slow down now. It's definitely thinning out south of HW 2...but they are still there.

Good times


----------



## buckmaster

Lots of birds north of hwy 2, we shot 32 saturday and sunday in the decoys finally got some bling, double banded ross, with a $100 reward band, there are still some geese in central ND.


----------



## dblkluk

not for hire goose guide..this ones for you..



> PLEASE KEEP THIS THREAD FOR SNOW GOOSE REPORTS ONLY. If you want to talk about something other than a snow goose report, please start a new one. Any posts taking the reports off course will be removed, I hope everyone understands that it's needed to keep this for what it's intended. All posts will be moved out of the reports forum without warning.


----------



## bluebill25

got back from nothern be yesterday lots of birds we got 29 in 2 an a half days not great but not bad the north wind the last couple days slowed them if u want to see the numbers definitly go north 2 they will still be there. Got back home and we have two feet of snow in northern mn should of stayed for a few more days


----------



## Hair Trigger Gun Dogs

Was in SE ND on Saturday and had a fair amount of birds coming over. About 1/3 were juvies I would guess. It'll be interesting to see what the recent snow will do with these birds.


----------



## duckp

Had to drive to West Central,Mn today.Left the Webster/Roslyn area of NE SoDAk at daylight.Drove to Willmar,Mn and back.Not one Snow,Blue or Ross.
Saw white migrators but they were Swans and Pelicans.


----------



## dakotabirdmounts

There are still decent numbers of geese in Northern South Dakota. Shot 82 and a collar on Friday all over decoys. We moved the spread about 20 miles north Saturday. On Sunday we got hit with the big snow storm, and man was it fun (but very cold). WE SHOT 290! Yep, that's right 290, and two bands all over decoys. Never thought I'd have to worry about shooting over my daily limit. LOL! We would have hit 300 but by 4:30 pm the feeder decoys were buried... all you could see of the actives were the heads. Thank god we only set up 200 decoys instead of the full thousand! Well, can't wait to get out this weekend, should be some juvies showing up pretty soon.


----------



## h2ofwlr

There are still decent numbers in N 1/2 of ND. Had a "train" (follow the leader like a freight train) heading SE on Sunday for 1 hr straight. Easily 1/2 million birds on 1 long continuous skein. Also saw a mid air collision mid day when 4 large flocks came from 4 different directions on top of me. Nveer seen so much fancy flying in all the years of hunting, as they trying not to fly into one another. Point is it seems they do not know where they are heading. as I saw them going every which direction Sat and Sun. Most all were adults, but enough sucked in over the decoys to keep it very interesting to say the least.

Most SD S&Bs left Thursday and Fri. Had a fun shoot Friday in the sun and low winds, much better than I expected.

*EDITED DUE TO VULGAR LANGUAGE* by dblkluk

On a side note, I saw less hunters over all than I expected. I think more and more guys are quiting Snow hunting due to their uncooperative nature. But I'll keep on hunting, as nothing like a flock of 75 at 10 yds up over the decoys to put a big smile on my face.


----------



## the professor

still juvies south of I90 in se south dakota. saw three different roosts today on my drive. i would be a little more specific but i put a buddy on them and hes going to decoy tomorrow morning.


----------



## headshot

Absolute slaughter today. The fog lifted and the birds were everywhere. The big flocks hung up but we pounded singles and doubles. 37 birds between 2 guys, best spring hunt I ever had. The weather is nice here and I suspect the birds will keep piling in. Saw a collered snow but he was not having anything to do with us. Never saw one juvy or Ross.


----------



## QUAD GOD

I WAS IN ND LAST SUN THRU FRIDAY.I GOT 18 BIRDS,NOT GREAT,BUT NOT BAD FOR HUNTING ALONE.I GOT HALF OF THEM SNEAKING,AND HALF PASS SHOOTING.I GOT 2 ROSS,3 EAGLES,THE REST WERE ADULT WHITE SNOW GEESE.ALL OF MY BIRDS WERE SHOT SOUTH OF HWY 2.
I HAD A LOT OF TROUBLE WITH MY BENELLI NOVA,DOES ANYONE ELSE HAVE ONE OF THESE TREASURES?HOWS IT WORK?MINE HAS BEEN WARRANTIED TWICE ALREADY.FRUSTRATING!
ON FRIDAY,WE SEEN TONS OF BIRDS NORTH EAST OF JAMESTOWN.
PICKED UP 4 OF MY BIRDS ON MY WAY HOME,WHAT A WAY TO END A TRIP!
GOOD LUCK THIS WEEKEND.


----------



## snowsforlife

went driving tonight into south eastern ND. LOTS of birds. Once you find the first flock you will find a second. Found a large roost over 150k would be my best bet. Not pulling your legs. Can't get out this weekend so if someone wants to scout the birds this week and decoy this weekend shoot me a pm and i will let you know where i saw them


----------



## Bustin Lips

birds are everywhere around DL. Big numbers flying south every night over the weekend. Then they would fly back north to pick a different field. The only fields that were used continuously, were the real wet sloppy kind. Definately relating to sheet water. It froze over night all three nights we were there, so it took a while for the birds to reach us the next day. Shot 33 in 2 and half days. Not too bad, we did manage a double band and a neck collar, first 2 birds of the weekend. Can't complain. Good Luck to all who are heading out, lots of good hunting left.


----------



## duckp

A few showed up today on the 'plateau'in NE Sodak.Barely huntable numbers though from what I've seen.


----------



## Original Goosebuster

Went out April 3- April 6 got 64 throughout those days decoying. use mostly silosocks and some northwinds. The best day we got 30 in a cornfeild with the use of around 600 decoys (144 were full bodies) luckily we could drive in the feild! Only got 2 juvies out of the 64. The birds decoyed better than previous attempts, but we were able to really hide our blinds in the corn feilds. :sniper:


----------



## dash

Hunted northern North Dakota over the weekend. We saw an astonishing number of mature birds and managed to get a few. Juvies were non-existent. Couldn't hide the blinds as well as needed and I think we paid for it in the low numbers we shot each day. Would have loved to have pits but it froze hard each night we were there. I would think there will be huntable numbers there for a while. All in all, a wonderful weekend watching one of natures wonders.


----------



## h2ofwlr

Lots of flocks, huge flocks heading NW in northern ND today. Migration day.


----------



## recker

As H20 stated many less people hunting snows then in the past. I had read in the Minneapolis paper the other week it went from 9000 in 2001 to 5300 last year in So Dak. I think the overall numbers were way down as well. Did not hunt this last weekend, but going to head out to So Dak this weekend. Should be all juvies by now.

They get smarted and smarter each year and I am sure alot of people gave up.


----------



## d wiz

recker said:


> As H20 stated many less people hunting snows then in the past. I had read in the Minneapolis paper the other week it went from 9000 in 2001 to 5300 last year in So Dak.
> 
> Head down by Squaw Creek in March and tell me there are less people hunting snows. We started hunting down there back in 2000, and there were very few people in the hotels north Mound City. Now it is an absolute madhouse.
> 
> For a report, not many snows left in SoDak. The great majority bugged out over the weekend. Plan on putting on some serious miles to find birds....and bring a shovel to dig out of the snow.


----------



## h2ofwlr

Big storm brewing for SD and possibly S 1/3 of ND. Best to double check the latest weather reports if planning to head out.


----------



## headshot

If the number of birds that showed up here today is a sign of the weather down there, I would suggest heading north faster then a snow goose can fly. Nice and wet here, looking forward to hunting in double digit temps.


----------



## Zekeland

Lots of birds moving early in the day , yesterday, had to pull out after 1 pm and we had over 25 birds down. Left 2 shooters in the spread for the rest of the day...

All birds heading NW , they hit the snowline between HWY 1 & HWY 16 and then head W.

Sask should be crazy full of birds!!!!


----------



## boranger

I just got back from n.d. hunted for a week. fair hunting to start, but got better and better,we went to no flyer,and 200 decoy, turn the e-call very low,put the blinds 3o yards down wind, the shooting was great after we did that, best I had in a long time! hunting should be great in n.d. for a week or more,I know I like to be there one more week! :beer:


----------



## Snowgooser

Well it was an interesting week. We got shut out Monday with fog and Tuesday we got shut out from stupidity. Wednesday would have been smoking if one member of our group had have gotten out of bed on time, and our field was muddier than scouting revealed, but we did put birds on the ground, but no where near what we should have had if we were on schedule. Thursday crappy weather hurt the hunt but again we put a few on the ground. Thursday spotting we found the mother load! I have been privileged to chase ****** from Hudson Bay in Manitoba to the rice fields in Arkansas and I have never seen that many geese. Well over a million on the ground and a constant flow in to 5 square miles of geese. We hunted the middle of the five miles and killed 22 in as many minutes in thick fog, and a high wind. The wind died and the fog burned off and not much happened until the fog rolled in and the wind picked up for another 30 minutes and another 20 some geese. If the weather had have cooperated it would have been a three man limit on the ground. Out of the 50 some geese we killed there were only two juvies, and we can't shoot Ross geese ( would have broke 100 if we could )we got two bands and one collar! Wish I didn't have to go back to work.


----------



## Roughrider

Nothing much from Lakota to Langdon this weekend. North and east of Langdon found a few thousand. Big sheet water was the only thing holding a few birds. Didn't hunt geese, decided to go after turkey.


----------



## snowbus

Roughrider - more on the way. We were hunting central ND this past weekend and saw plenty, more than the weekend before. I don't believe this was the tail end either - too many birds.

A decent migration started Sunday and was still going when we left. Scout in the early morning and late evening, otherwise your wasting miles.


----------



## northerngoosehunter

Hunted a field in Sodak today and had 12 on the ground by 9:00am, but then had to pack up in order to make it back to school. Not many geese left, 200 miles of scouting yesterday only yielded this one field.


----------



## recker

Anyone seeing any near Sand Lake area? Talked to my buddy today said they have not seen any flying for days. They have not been hunting though. I was hoping to hit it this weekend for the juvies.
Maybe I am too late!


----------



## duckbuster434

Tough to impossible to find birds now. A pile have moved out in the last two days with the nice weather.


----------



## recker

Thanks. That is what I figured. Looks like last week was the time for juvies.

Maybe will come out and do some shore fishing instead.


----------



## joebobhunter4

there are still plenty left to hunt... you just have to put on the miles to find them...


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Well it's coming close to an end, at least in terms of reports. There are still geese in ND, actually I'm surprised how many at this time of year. I drove from Fargo to Bismarck this morning around sunrise and there was birds moving from east of VC to Tappen. Mostly small to mid-size flocks but there was definitely lines.

Good luck to those out this weekend... wind + birds = good time


----------



## KEN W

Still flocks of geese going over Fargo this morning......lots of tundra swans in the area.Never seen so many feeding in fields.


----------



## tb

Bagged geese today south of Highway 200 in east central NoDak. Some birds appear to be staging, but most seem to be trickling through.


----------



## dm

Believe it or not, there are still huntable numbers of geese in east central SD. But you have to put the miles in.


----------



## the professor

dm said:


> Believe it or not, there are still huntable numbers of geese in east central SD. But you have to put the miles in.


some guys from the fowlu forum can confirm that; they've been pounding them this week. well over the 250 mark for the week i believe. all in south dakota still.


----------



## Sd snow goose killer

I have not seen a single snow goose since sunday April, 20 there was a small flock of juvies somewhere around 500-600 in my area they are not there now as of tuesday but now we just got 7-10 in. of snow on the ground and still snowing, maybe they might come back- i hope-?
what do you guys think?


----------



## HonkerExpress

saw the first flock of huntable numbers again tonight on the way back to my home town, probably 15-20k. Gonna try em out tomorrow morning, with the strong south winds, they weren't flying north, actually saw some flying south tonight. Hopefully they stick around for one last weekend. But that was the only flock I actually saw, so it might be a quick hunt tomorrow morning.


----------



## joebobhunter4

shot 80 this morning in central nodak


----------



## truecole

shot 32 over the decoys on April, 27....still a few around northeastern south dakota going out tommorw again :sniper:


----------



## duckslayer

58 this morning in central ND. Only flock I've seen and its not very big, probably 400-500 birds but they kept coming 5 ft off the ground in groups of 2-10. One banded rossie. If they stick around til sunday will be giving them another go.


----------



## gooseman007

Shot 31 this weekend in North Central S.D...55-60 Ross' calling a farm pond home..
Put out 3 dozen decoys in corn field they were feeding in and had a blast. 2-6 per flock and many came back in a second time. Nice way to end the season.


----------



## snowbus

Hunted a group of 1k juvies in central ND last weekend. Had 3 vehicles scouting and found them close to their roost Friday night. We were really licking our chops! However, juvies never came off the roost until 6pm Saturday for some reason. Sunday they did the same thing! We managed a few both days, but I've never seen that before. It was nice to have an opportunity to shoot a snow that last day of the season though.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

gooseman007 said:


> Shot 31 this weekend in North Central S.D...55-60 Ross' calling a farm pond home..
> Put out 3 dozen decoys in corn field they were feeding in and had a blast. 2-6 per flock and many came back in a second time. Nice way to end the season.


That's classic...and I used to hesitate when hunting 500-700. If only they'd come in flocks of 2-6 all year. 8)


----------



## Large munsterlander1

I know the season is over but i saw around 50 flying yesterday while i was drinving tender truck! It was fun to see some birds are still around!


----------

